# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Muttaqiun, Berry plush, 3. dio

## TeddyBearz

Inače ja nemam problema puuuuuno platiti neku pelenicu ako se po toliko i inače prodaje (npr. Fussybutt, mljac!  :Mljac: ), ali neću iz principa dati $100 za pelenu koja se prodaje po $33.  :Nope:  


A kad smo kod skupih pelena, moram vam ovo pokazati...

*Jedna cura*

*Fussy*

*Druga cura*

*Fussy*

 :Grin:

----------


## cuckalica

teddy, ove fussybut se prekokrasne   :Heart:  
jesu to tvoje?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> teddy, ove fussybut se prekokrasne   
> jesu to tvoje?


To je jedna pelenica.  :Smile:  Da, moja je, to je bila custom order. (A imam još jednu sa istim pasonjama, samo u drugoj boji.  :Embarassed:   :Laughing: )

----------


## cuckalica

prekrasne su, i pasonje i pelenice

----------


## TeddyBearz

Thanks!  :Kiss:

----------


## znatizeljna

> Ne kužim, zašto bi te čekalo ako si je spotala? :? Samo si drugima dala do znanja da ti je to zanimljivo.


E to nisam znala...mislila sam da ih možeš unaprijed rezervirati...kako sam naivna, a i ne čitam kad klikčem...pogotovo ako se radi o muttu.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ma ne, taj spot ti služi samo da se možeš lakše sjetiti što ti je zanimljivo. Ja ga uopće ne koristim.

A onda nešto završi na "Most spots this week", pa to onda svi love.  :Grin:

----------


## znatizeljna

*TB* hvala. I krasne su ti curke i na pelenama.
Sad ću spotati stvarno gadne pelene...kao da mutt ima takvih.

----------


## Dolisa

TB, curke, pelene  :Zaljubljen:  

ne mogu prestati gledati  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Elinor

Teddy, legenda si sa svojim curkama!   :Love:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Thanks cure.  :Kiss: 





> Sad ću spotati stvarno gadne pelene


Odvaljujem!  :Laughing:

----------


## aishwarya

Slatke su i cure i pelena TeddyBearz   :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Stigao mi mail od Michelle - ona treća pelena je stvarno bila oversold, pita hoću li neku drugu (sa njenog popisa) ili da mi vrati nofčeke. Koje pitanje!  :Grin:

----------


## aishwarya

Nije vezano za temu, ali oni koji se motaju ovuda puno kupuju. Dobila sam od Paypala na mail nepotpunu potvrdu o transakciji, nema niti 'receipt number'. Je li vam se dogodilo išta slično? Malo se brinem...

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Nije vezano za temu, ali oni koji se motaju ovuda puno kupuju. Dobila sam od Paypala na mail nepotpunu potvrdu o transakciji, nema niti 'receipt number'. Je li vam se dogodilo išta slično? Malo se brinem...


Hm, mislim da mi se nikad nije nešto takvo desilo... Što još nedostaje osim receipt #? :?

----------


## Elinor

> Stigao mi mail od Michelle - ona treća pelena je stvarno bila oversold, pita hoću li neku drugu (sa njenog popisa) ili da mi vrati nofčeke. Koje pitanje!


Zavidim!   :Embarassed:

----------


## aishwarya

> Hm, mislim da mi se nikad nije nešto takvo desilo... Što još nedostaje osim receipt #? :?


Ma pola računa, kao da ga je netko odrezao pri samom vrhu. Nakon opisa proizvoda više ništa nema. Kontaktirala sam prodavača i ona mi veli da je sve prošlo OK. Ma užasno se bojim prijeevara, a ovu narudžbu sam, tuka, platila maminom karticom umjesto preko svojeg računa...

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Stigao mi mail od Michelle - ona treća pelena je stvarno bila oversold, pita hoću li neku drugu (sa njenog popisa) ili da mi vrati nofčeke. Koje pitanje! 
> 
> 
> Zavidim!


Nisi lovila ovaj put?  :Smile:  

Nije neki izbor na tom popisu, ali srećom sam uspjela naći nešto zanimljivo.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ma pola računa, kao da ga je netko odrezao pri samom vrhu. Nakon opisa proizvoda više ništa nema. Kontaktirala sam prodavača i ona mi veli da je sve prošlo OK. Ma užasno se bojim prijeevara, a ovu narudžbu sam, tuka, platila maminom karticom umjesto preko svojeg računa...


Fakat čudno. :/

----------


## Elinor

> Nisi lovila ovaj put?


Da barem nisam.   :Mad:   Zamisli što mi se desilo: strpala sam onu na bicikle u košaricu i sve mi je zaštekalo na koraku 2; nikako nisam mogla završiti plaćanje. Kad sam shvatila da ništa od toga krenula sam ispočetka, pelena iz košarice je nestala a sve ostalo je bilo sold out.  :Sad:   Nije mi palo na pamet da bi moglo biti nečega drugi dan u podne.

----------


## ninaXY

Pitam se pitam, zašto ova tema ima Berry Plush u naslovu   :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nisi lovila ovaj put? 
> 
> 
> Da barem nisam.    Zamisli što mi se desilo: strpala sam onu na bicikle u košaricu i sve mi je zaštekalo na koraku 2; nikako nisam mogla završiti plaćanje. Kad sam shvatila da ništa od toga krenula sam ispočetka, pelena iz košarice je nestala a sve ostalo je bilo sold out.   Nije mi palo na pamet da bi moglo biti nečega drugi dan u podne.


  :Sad:  Pelena iz košarice ti je nestala zbog onih 10 minuta koje su bile predviđene za check-out - naravno, nitko nije računao sa padom servera, tako da dosta ljudi nije uspjelo platiti u roku od tih 10 min. Ja sam htjela još jednu, ali nisam htjela riskirati da se vratim po nju, pa da ne mogu više ni one dvije platiti. :/ 

A većina onih koje su bile prodane drugi dan su bile oversold, tako i ta moja (to je bila ta koju nisam po noći upecala). :/





> Pitam se pitam, zašto ova tema ima Berry Plush u naslovu


Također!  :Grin:  

A kako me samo pika ovaj nepravilno napisani Muttaqin u naslovu...  :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

Ja nisam ni pročitala da je za check-out predviđeno samo 10 minuta.  :Embarassed:  Mislila sam da je rok 2 sata. :?

----------


## aishwarya

A ja sam tek jučer skužila kako vi ubacite više od jedne pelene u košaricu..  :Embarassed:  Mislila sam da ste prošle checkout, platile i onda se vratile po drugu.
Učiš dok si živ..  :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ja nisam ni pročitala da je za check-out predviđeno samo 10 minuta.  Mislila sam da je rok 2 sata. :?


Ne, ovaj put je bio 10 min. :/ 




> A ja sam tek jučer skužila kako vi ubacite više od jedne pelene u košaricu..  Mislila sam da ste prošle checkout, platile i onda se vratile po drugu.
> Učiš dok si živ..


  :Laughing:

----------


## martinaP

Koliko dugo putuju Muttevi? Kad ih mogu očekivati?

Malo sam nestrpljiva   :Smile:   :Cekam:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Pa nemam pojma, meni to uvijek varira. Mislim da će ovaj put duže trajati zbog cijele zbrke sa naručivanjem. :/

----------


## aishwarya

Muttaqin pelene u prodaji, upravo sad...  :Wink:

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Grin:

----------


## Elinor

Kak sad to šljaka; ničeg neeeema, ničeg neeeeeeema. :?

----------


## aishwarya

Ima ima, stavi-proda-skida prodano i stavlja novo...u 4 ide M i 4.30 L  :Smile:

----------


## Elinor

> Ima ima, stavi-proda-skida prodano i stavlja novo...u 4 ide M i 4.30 L


Da, čitala sam; to bi bilo u 21 i u 21.30 po naški.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Opet je Hyeni zveknuo server.  :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## Elinor

Je, gledam i zabavljam se.  :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

I ja.  :Embarassed:   :Laughing:  

(Nešto sam pokušavala i uloviti, ali uspjela samo jednu.  :Rolling Eyes: )

----------


## Elinor

> I ja.   
> 
> (Nešto sam pokušavala i uloviti, ali uspjela samo jednu. )


"Samo jednu!"  :Laughing: 
Ja nisam imala inspiraciju, a ni novčanik mi nije nešto inspiriran!   :Grin:

----------


## Pups

Ja sam bez veze kliknula, bila sam uvjerena da nema šanse, i hop. Imam je.  8)

----------


## Elinor

A ja sam, da se utješim, kupila jednu Mutt-like pelenu i super je! Kroj je jako sličan, šivana na istu foru - izvana žersej, iznutra bambus, sa mekanim bambusovim trifold soakerom. Pogledajte!

----------


## martinaP

Pitanjce: jučer su mi konačno stigla 2 Mutta. Čudan mi je uložak u 3SR. Nesimetričan je, možete li mi objasniti kako ga slažete u peleni? Zbunjuje me kako je prošiven.

A s drugom pelenom sam razočarana (OS large). Uložak je skroz traljavo sašiven, dupli šav je na jednom mjesu popustio, i sve je puno neodrezanih končića (isto na ulošku)   :Sad:   :shock:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Pitanjce: jučer su mi konačno stigla 2 Mutta. Čudan mi je uložak u 3SR. Nesimetričan je, možete li mi objasniti kako ga slažete u peleni? Zbunjuje me kako je prošiven.
> 
> A s drugom pelenom sam razočarana (*OS large*). Uložak je skroz traljavo sašiven, dupli šav je na jednom mjesu popustio, i sve je puno neodrezanih končića (isto na ulošku)    :shock:


Je li OS ili large? Ne može i jedno i drugo.  :Grin:  

Za ovo ostalo pojma nemam, moje još nisu stigle.  :Smile:  Znam da ih je puno bilo oversold, pa moguće da ih je Michelle radila dosta na brzinu. :/

----------


## martinaP

> Je li OS ili large? Ne može i jedno i drugo.


  :Embarassed:  

Large.

----------


## aishwarya

> A s drugom pelenom sam razočarana (OS large). Uložak je skroz traljavo sašiven, dupli šav je na jednom mjestu popustio, i sve je puno neodrezanih končića (isto na ulošku)    :shock:


Ja sam isto bila (neugodno) iznenađena takvim detaljima, npr. kod roze muttice M također su končići visili na sve strane i dosta je bilo neuredno endlano, LB i FCB koje imama daleko su pedantnije izrađene. S druge strane, Muttaqin ima ljepše materijale...

----------


## aishwarya

Zaboravih, Elinor pelenica ti je  :Zaljubljen:  Stvarno izgleda mekano.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Stvarno nemam pojma, svi moji Muttevi su do sada bili "uredni". :? Ali priznajem da mene to ne smeta previše  :Embarassed: , odrežem končiće i stvar riješena.  :Grin:

----------


## martinaP

> Pitanjce: jučer su mi konačno stigla 2 Mutta. Čudan mi je uložak u 3SR. Nesimetričan je, možete li mi objasniti kako ga slažete u peleni? Zbunjuje me kako je prošiven.


Da se ponovim... Gledala sam slike od Elinor, ali 3SR nije slikana iznutra.

----------


## Elinor

> martinaP prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pitanjce: jučer su mi konačno stigla 2 Mutta. Čudan mi je uložak u 3SR. Nesimetričan je, možete li mi objasniti kako ga slažete u peleni? Zbunjuje me kako je prošiven.
> 
> 
> Da se ponovim... Gledala sam slike od Elinor, ali 3SR nije slikana iznutra.


Ništa lakše; pofotkam pa stavim večeras!   :Wink:  
Glede moje nove mutt-like pelenice, napravljena je jako pedantno, ali je uložak kad se raširi manji od muttovog. Al svejedno dobro upija i platila je kakicom pri prvom nošenju.   :Grin:  Vidim da i teta ima sve bolji izbor materijala, što me veseli. 
Pa ipak...Mutt je Mutt!   :Grin:  Trebala bi Michelle angažirati extra radne snage da joj pelenice ostanu savršene.

----------


## aishwarya

> Da se ponovim... Gledala sam slike od Elinor, ali 3SR nije slikana iznutra.


Imam ja 3SR slikanu iznutra, ali ne znam je li Michelle u međuvremenu mijenjala uložak
Vidi , je li i tvoj takav?

----------


## aishwarya

Evo, dodala sam i slike kako se slaže uložak, nadam se da će ti biti od pomoći...  :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Koliko znam, nedavno je mijenjala uložak u 3SR.

----------


## Elinor

> Evo, dodala sam i slike kako se slaže uložak, nadam se da će ti biti od pomoći...


Super, onda ja ne moram!  :Grin:   Puni mi se baterija od fotića... :Cekam:

----------


## martinaP

> Evo, dodala sam i slike kako se slaže uložak, nadam se da će ti biti od pomoći...


Uložak je takav, ali je taj prošiveni dio skroz postrance. Kad uložak pričvrstim drukerima za pelenu, taj deblji dio ide i preko pelene (znači presavinuti uložak je širi od pelene), ne mogu ga presaviti ovako kao kod tebe  :/ .

----------


## Elinor

> Uložak je takav, ali je taj prošiveni dio skroz postrance. Kad uložak pričvrstim drukerima za pelenu, taj deblji dio ide i preko pelene (znači presavinuti uložak je širi od pelene), ne mogu ga presaviti ovako kao kod tebe  :/ .


Pofotkaj i ti i pošalji fotke Michelle uz reklamaciju. Ima da ti pošalje novi uložak.

----------


## enela

> aishwarya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo, dodala sam i slike kako se slaže uložak, nadam se da će ti biti od pomoći... 
> 
> 
> Uložak je takav, ali je taj prošiveni dio skroz postrance. Kad uložak pričvrstim drukerima za pelenu, taj deblji dio ide i preko pelene (znači presavinuti uložak je širi od pelene), ne mogu ga presaviti ovako kao kod tebe  :/ .


Da li ga presavineš na tri djela ili samo na dva?

----------


## aishwarya

Jeste vdijele, Muttaqin odselio s hijene...Pelene će se odsad prodavati bez najave...Kako ćemo sad?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Jeste vdijele, Muttaqin odselio s hijene...Pelene će se odsad prodavati bez najave...Kako ćemo sad?


Meni je to puno, puno bolje.  :Naklon:  

I btw, stockala je NB pelenice noćas, naravno da je većina planula, ostale su još dvije.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Da, zaboravila sam reći - tako je Michelle i prije stockala, nenajavljeno.  :Smile:  Vjerujem da joj je dojadilo da HC stalno pada i da ima hrpu oversold pelenica. :/

----------


## meda

a tebi tedi kao fali pelena  :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> a tebi tedi kao fali pelena


  :Grin:  Uvijek!  :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

> Jeste vdijele, Muttaqin odselio s hijene...Pelene će se odsad prodavati bez najave...Kako ćemo sad?


 :shock:  Prvi glas! Ali možda zbilja bude bolje! :trljamruke:

----------


## znatizeljna

> Jeste vdijele, Muttaqin odselio s hijene...Pelene će se odsad prodavati bez najave...Kako ćemo sad?


 :D   Ja sam tako bez najave ovo ljeto ubola dosta mutteva.

----------


## aishwarya

Hej muttoljupke, zgodne pelene su na hijeni, size M. Možda se nekom posreći pa ga izvuku na lutriji, a možda i netko ima brdo love pa pobijedi na aukciji  :Smile:

----------


## Elinor

> Hej muttoljupke, zgodne pelene su na hijeni, size M. Možda se nekom posreći pa ga izvuku na lutriji, a možda i netko ima brdo love pa pobijedi na aukciji


Kako to funkcionira, sa lutrijom? Mislim, nemam para da se natječem...može li se prijaviti za džabe?  :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

> Ja sam tako bez najave ovo ljeto ubola dosta mutteva.


 Po danu ili po noći?   :Grin:

----------


## aishwarya

> Kako to funkcionira, sa lutrijom? Mislim, nemam para da se natječem...može li se prijaviti za džabe?


Je, za džabe, a ako te izvuku kupiš po cijeni koja piše. Ja sam se prijavila za crvenu prugastu, a dobila sam - niš!  :Laughing:

----------


## Elinor

> Je, za džabe, a ako te izvuku kupiš po cijeni koja piše. Ja sam se prijavila za crvenu prugastu, a dobila sam - niš!


Ali sve cijene koje pišu su  :shock: . Ili to piše negdje drugdje?  :Embarassed:

----------


## aishwarya

26 USD, ali valjda zato kaj su neki novi model. Na to si mislila?

----------


## aishwarya

> Ali sve cijene koje pišu su  :shock: . Ili to piše negdje drugdje?


Aaaa, kužim. Maknula je one koje su bile na izvlačenje. Ovo su aukcije, a ja tu baš nemam s čim sudjelovati.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Elinor prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ali sve cijene koje pišu su  :shock: . Ili to piše negdje drugdje? 
> 
> 
> Aaaa, kužim. Maknula je one koje su bile na izvlačenje. Ovo su aukcije, a ja tu baš nemam s čim sudjelovati.


Jedna ženska je dobila dvije aukcije i već jednu od pelenica pokušava prodati, kaže da nije očekivala da će dobiti obje. Mislim... :?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aishwarya

> Jedna ženska je dobila dvije aukcije i već jednu od pelenica pokušava prodati, kaže da nije očekivala da će dobiti obje. Mislim... :?


I to za koliko para?! Baš me zanima...

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jedna ženska je dobila dvije aukcije i već jednu od pelenica pokušava prodati, kaže da nije očekivala da će dobiti obje. Mislim... :?  
> 
> 
> I to za koliko para?! Baš me zanima...


Misliš za koliko je hoće prodati? Pojma nemam. :/

----------


## Elinor

> 26 USD, ali valjda zato kaj su neki novi model. Na to si mislila?


Ja sam vidjela ove aukcijske cijene, sve od 50$ na gore.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## cuckalica

Odsad ce samo preko aukcija prodavat?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Odsad ce samo preko aukcija prodavat?


Neće, ali rekla je da će na HC biti samo aukcije i lotteries, tako server ne pada.  :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

Priznajte; koliko često posjećujete http://www.muttaqinbaby.com/?  :Laughing:   :Grin:

----------


## aishwarya

> Priznajte; koliko često posjećujete http://www.muttaqinbaby.com/?


Ne šljaka joj baš nešto site...sad prodaje preko e-maila  :Laughing:  
Baš čekam vidjeti je li joj ostala još koja L

----------


## Elinor

Kako preko e-maila? Napišeš joj mail i žicaš da ti nešto udijeli? :shock:

----------


## aishwarya

> Kako preko e-maila? Napišeš joj mail i žicaš da ti nešto udijeli? :shock:


Ona ponudi neke pelene pa joj ljudi mejlaju svoje želje. Sam kaj je to u 4 ujutro po našem vremenu. Al navodno joj je još nekaj ostalo pa će se javit.

----------


## Elinor

Poslala sam joj mail.  :Grin:

----------


## enela

Bašvam zavidim! Slatkica više ne nosi dnevnu pelenu, a ja bi tak kupila koji Mutt...

----------


## Elinor

> Bašvam zavidim! Slatkica više ne nosi dnevnu pelenu, a ja bi tak kupila koji Mutt...


Bolje ti kupi koji, nek se nađe! Jel tako, Teddy?  :Grin:

----------


## aishwarya

> Poslala sam joj mail.


I, jel ti se javila? Inače, nije poslala tijekom jutra mail s 'ostatcima' (kako je najavila)  :Sad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> enela prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Bašvam zavidim! Slatkica više ne nosi dnevnu pelenu, a ja bi tak kupila koji Mutt...
> 
> 
> Bolje ti kupi koji, nek se nađe! Jel tako, Teddy?


Of course!  :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## enela

:Laughing:

----------


## cuckalica

Ja sam joj poslala bezobrazno ulizivacki mail ne bi li se napokon dokopala jedne muttice kad vec ne mogu posteno i ne odgovara.    :Laughing:  
A prijavila sam se na mailinglistu za obavijesti ali nisam dobila obavijest da se prodaja vrsi preko maila, niti koje pelene su uopce bile na prodaju

----------


## lucylu

koje su ovo sad seme?
bas nas dobro voza   :Laughing:

----------


## Elinor

Ja danas dobila 2 maila sa ponudom i još dva da zatvara mail, i sve sam to propustila! :smajlikojilupaglavomozid: Nisam stigla pogledat ranije, nisam se ni sjetila; imam pospremanje, stiže nam danas novi kauč...  :Grin:  bar će nam tata biti sretan!

----------


## TeddyBearz

I ja sam sve propustila, tako mi i treba kad idem na posao.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz:

----------


## Elinor

Kaj nisi uzela godišnji? :shock:   :Laughing:   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Kud bi stigla da uzmem godišnji za sve što pokušavam uloviti?  :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## Elinor

> Kud bi stigla da uzmem godišnji za sve što pokušavam uloviti?


Gledam tamo prodaješ neke pelenice, ali od Mutta ni M... :Cekam:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Gledam tamo prodaješ neke pelenice, ali od Mutta ni M...


 :No-no:  Što ti je, jedva sam ih upecala.  :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

Pa reko, možda ti dosadile...  :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

Ima još par komada AIO i Baby Shapes... :Trep trep:

----------


## aishwarya

Jao frustracije! Baš hoću kupiti jednu dvobojnu mutt, ali uvijek mi pobjegne...Prijavila bi se za izvlačenje, ali sve počne i završi tijekom noći...niti najave nema valjda do par sati prije. Dajte, ak naletite slučajno prijavite se, pa ako ne budete htjele pelenu - kupujem!
Zvučim pomalo očajno  :Laughing:  , a to je samo pelena...

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Rolling Eyes:  Dok ja dođem, sve je već odavno gotovo. A baš je imala krasne tie-dye.  :Sad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

A koju si to pikirala?

----------


## aishwarya

> A koju si to pikirala?


Ma, svakakvih je bilo lijepih, među ostalim i tie-dye koje ti spominješ. Ma ja bi skoro pa bilo koju   :Laughing:  
Mislim, sve koje budu na hijeni su posebne.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Meni se inače baš ne sviđaju te kombinacije sa printom i velurom izvana i onda još različitim velurom unutra. Ali sam se zadnji put, naravno, baš u takvu zaljubila - srećom pa je bila aukcija...  :Embarassed:   :Grin:

----------


## aishwarya

3SR u trgovini  :Wink:  
Ja čekam L, ak bude...

----------


## mama Jelena

3SR su prodane ili? piše out of stock?  :?

----------


## Elinor

Sad se pune Baby shape M!  :Grin:

----------


## aishwarya

> Sad se pune Baby shape M!


a L će sigurno biti u neko gluho doba noći   :Mad:

----------


## Elinor

Ja otišla spavat kad su bile dvije bijele L. A poslije je bilo šarenila...  :Sad:

----------


## cuckalica

koliko je trebalo vasim mutticama da dodu? moja putuje vec mjesec dana. meni se to cini malo predugo. da joj saljem mail da pitam sta se dogada ili da pricekam jos malo?

----------


## aishwarya

> koliko je trebalo vasim mutticama da dodu? moja putuje vec mjesec dana. meni se to cini malo predugo. da joj saljem mail da pitam sta se dogada ili da pricekam jos malo?


Kao i drugi i ona ti koristi najeftiniju opciju First Class Int. i to ti znači da ti može doći 10-14 dana, ali i nakon mjesec i više - nema garancije. Meni je najduže putovala jedna SC, oko mjesec i pol. Mogu provjeriti ako te zanima. Uglavnom nije toliko čudno. Jedino možeš pitat kad ju je poslala.

----------


## cuckalica

poslala je 11.4.
pricekat cu jos par dana

----------


## TeddyBearz

Meni isto znaju dugo putovati, to ti je normalno.  :Smile:

----------


## lucylu

meni su stizale u roku od 10 dana.

ja bih ipak postavila pitanjce  :/

----------


## cuckalica

a svako jutro kad neko zazvoni na vrata ja se veselim, mozda je postar. i onda otvorim i razocaram se-mislit ce ljudi da sam negostoljubiva, a ja samo zelim moje muttice!!!!!   :Smile:

----------


## aishwarya

> a svako jutro kad neko zazvoni na vrata ja se veselim, mozda je postar. i onda otvorim i razocaram se-mislit ce ljudi da sam negostoljubiva, a ja samo zelim moje muttice!!!!!


I ja čekam jednu, ali još ne vrebam poštara  :Smile:

----------


## Elinor

Sram me reći, ali ja uopće ne znam u čemu je fora sa tim baby shape Mutticama? Po čemu se razlikuju od običnih FS i radi čega su toliko skuplje?  :Embarassed:  
Mislim, ako ne prije, saznat ću kad dođe poštar  :Grin:

----------


## aishwarya

> Sram me reći, ali ja uopće ne znam u čemu je fora sa tim baby shape Mutticama? Po čemu se razlikuju od običnih FS i radi čega su toliko skuplje?  
> Mislim, ako ne prije, saznat ću kad dođe poštar


Isto tako.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Drugačiji je kroj i uložak.  :Smile:

----------


## Elinor

Eto, stigle su. :D  
Baš uspoređujem front snap i baby shape, obje M veličine. Na prvi pogled baby shape se čini puuuuuuuuno manja al kad se razvuku jedna preko druge, nije neka razlika. Jedino je baby shape puno uža između nožica pa zbog toga djeluje minijaturno. Isprobat ne možemo jer pelena nije za nas; nama je stigao dobri stari front snap!  :Grin:

----------


## aishwarya

> Eto, stigle su. :D  
> Baš uspoređujem front snap i baby shape, obje M veličine. Na prvi pogled baby shape se čini puuuuuuuuno manja al kad se razvuku jedna preko druge, nije neka razlika. Jedino je baby shape puno uža između nožica pa zbog toga djeluje minijaturno. Isprobat ne možemo jer pelena nije za nas; nama je stigao dobri stari front snap!


Stigla i naša! L veličina i opet mi se čini mala   :Laughing:  
Danas sam pospremila 3SR jer ju je E. prerasla, a veličinu M (za koju sam kukala kako je jako mala) i dalje nosi. Ima oko 10,5 kila.

----------


## Mama Medo

> Danas sam pospremila 3SR jer ju je E. prerasla, a veličinu M (za koju sam kukala kako je jako mala) i dalje nosi. Ima oko 10,5 kila.


prerasla?  :?  medo ima preko 12 kg i 3SR mu je (na najvećem) taman. 
već sam se sto puta uvjerila da ne treba to po kilaži pratiti. svaka beba je drugačije građena.

ali eto ti razloga da upecaš koju L   :Grin:

----------


## aishwarya

> prerasla?  :?  medo ima preko 12 kg i 3SR mu je (na najvećem) taman. 
> već sam se sto puta uvjerila da ne treba to po kilaži pratiti. svaka beba je drugačije građena.
> 
> ali eto ti razloga da upecaš koju L


Vjerojatno to ovisi o građi djeteta, a manje o samoj kilaži. Uglavnom, kad je sjela ispala joj je rit, da se vidi crta  :Laughing:

----------


## Mama Medo

> Uglavnom, kad je sjela ispala joj je rit, da se vidi crta


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## cuckalica

meni jos nije stigla pelena, a ni zenska ne odgovara na mailove  :?

----------


## aishwarya

> meni jos nije stigla pelena, a ni zenska ne odgovara na mailove  :?


Imala je opet problema s mailom i veli prije koji dan da je sve izgubila, piši joj na ovaj:
micheliala@muttaqin baby.com

----------


## aishwarya

micheliala@muttaqinbaby.com

----------


## cuckalica

pisala sam joj na taj

----------


## aishwarya

> pisala sam joj na taj


22.5. je napisla da je izgubila sve mailove, možda da probaš opet?
Mislim, svi imaju dobra iskustva s njom...sigurno će sve bit OK.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Piši dok ti ne odgovori, jer joj mail baš ne štima. Ja sam joj bila dužna neku lovu i tek je treći put odgovorila, tako da ne vjerujem da mi nije namjerno odgovarala, pošto sam joj trebala uplatiti lovu, a nisam znala točno koliko.  :Smile:

----------


## cuckalica

fala cure, odgovorila je, al jos se ne zna sta je s pelenom
zasto jednostavno kad moze komplicirano-tako je kod mene uvijek   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## enela

Navalite, vidim da još ima pelenica!

http://www.muttaqinbaby.com/catalog/...=index&cPath=1

----------


## znatizeljna

ja kupila jednu!!!
Nakon sto godina.

----------


## cuckalica

ja jos nisam rjesila problem s pelenom
rekla je pogledat i javit se al nista   :Nope:  
ja je podsjetim svako malo, al ne odgovara mi vise na mailove

----------


## Pups

Ja se uznemirim svaki put kad vidim da je podignut ovaj topic... prvo mi padne na pamet kako je netko javio da je stocking, onda požurim otvorit, onda brzo na stranicu... i to sve toliko traje da se nasreću skuliram i podsjetim da mi ne treba pelena. 
Čak i ako je bio stocking, ne plačem uvijek što sam propustila  8)

----------


## aishwarya

> ja jos nisam rjesila problem s pelenom
> rekla je pogledat i javit se al nista   
> ja je podsjetim svako malo, al ne odgovara mi vise na mailove


A sto ti je rekla napraviti? Ne znam kako je kod nje, ali puno prodavača napiše da oni nisu odgovorni ako pošta izgubi pelenu. Nadam se da će ti pelena ipak stići...

----------


## TeddyBearz

Cuckalica, kad si je naručila?

----------


## lucylu

> Ja se uznemirim svaki put kad vidim da je podignut ovaj topic... prvo mi padne na pamet kako je netko javio da je stocking, onda požurim otvorit, onda brzo na stranicu... i to sve toliko traje da se nasreću skuliram i podsjetim da mi ne treba pelena. 
> Čak i ako je bio stocking, ne plačem uvijek što sam propustila  8)


  :Laughing:   kao da sam ga ja napisala
dobro jos uvijek mi treba   :Rolling Eyes:   ali s druge strane mi ne treba, kuzite?

----------


## lucylu

vidim da su ostale jos dvije slobodne  :shock:  ocekujmo meteroloske nepogode!

----------


## triplemama

Imaju još 3 pelenice i 1 Luxe cover navalite, ja smo parim oči   :Laughing:

----------


## lucylu

jedna mi je onda promakla   :Laughing:

----------


## cuckalica

narucila sam je oko 10.4., ona je poslala pelenu 12.4.
kad sam joj poslala mail da nije stigla odgovorila je Yes, I'll check on these right now!
to je bilo 1.6.
od onda nista, ja sam joj poslala jos 2 maila
ne znam, mozda je problem u tome sta sam na hyeni prijavljena sa svojom e-mail adresom, a paypal je na muzevu? pitala sam je to al nije jos odgovorila

----------


## deeede

cuckalica, Michelle je na yahoo grupi napisala da joj mail ne radi, ne može slati mailove pa je stavila preko grupe mail na koji da joj se piše. Vjerojatno bi žena odgovorila ali nemože, probaj preko grupe  :Wink:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> narucila sam je oko 10.4., ona je poslala pelenu 12.4.
> kad sam joj poslala mail da nije stigla odgovorila je Yes, I'll check on these right now!
> to je bilo 1.6.
> od onda nista, ja sam joj poslala jos 2 maila
> ne znam, mozda je problem u tome sta sam na hyeni prijavljena sa svojom e-mail adresom, a paypal je na muzevu? pitala sam je to al nije jos odgovorila


I ja još čekam svoju osvojenu na aukciji 11.4., jel ti sada lakše?  :Grin:

----------


## cuckalica

> I ja još čekam svoju osvojenu na aukciji 11.4., jel ti sada lakše?


nije   :Razz:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Gunđalo!  :Laughing:

----------


## cuckalica

stigla jee stigla jeeee   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## aishwarya

> stigla jee stigla jeeee


 :D  :D  :D 
Bit će da je pola svijeta vidjela prije no što je došla do tebe!

----------


## triplemama

cuckalica pa hajde pokaži tu što je proputovala svijet  :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> stigla jee stigla jeeee


 :D 

I sliku, naravno!  :Grin:

----------


## roby

Pitanje! Jesu te mutice tako dobre ili samo šminkerske.....?   :Razz:   Pitanje je ozbiljno jer se spremam naručiti!

----------


## enela

Stvarno su dobre pelene. Slatkica više nema dnevnu pelenu i ne bi Muttice prodala za nikakvu lovu.

----------


## cuckalica

moja jos nije isprobana ali je mekaaanaaaaaa   :Heart:   kao da je ispletena od kosa djevicanskih vila opranih u izvoru vjecne mladosti   :Heart:  
samo mi se cini poprilicno mali kroj, hocu uspjet ugurat debelu guzu od 11,5kg u velicinu L? 
slika ce uskoro

----------


## TeddyBearz

> moja jos nije isprobana ali je mekaaanaaaaaa    kao da je ispletena od kosa djevicanskih vila opranih u izvoru vjecne mladosti


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## cuckalica

isprobali smo danas mutticu
najprije je mm uvalio u susilicu pa sam bila uvjerena da se stisnula i da mi je najbolje razvest se od budale   :Laughing:  
onda se L, koja inace kaki svaka 3-4 dana, danas odlucila pokakit drugi dan zaredom, i to pogadate-u MOJU MUTTICU! i tu dolazi problem-malo je iscurilo na ledima, tuzna sam, ali barem se kakica lako ispere. i tjesim se da je danas bilo i poprilicno materijala i da bi to iscurilo iz svake. stavise, sigurna sam da bi   :Grin:

----------


## @mazonka

Trenutno ih ima na hyen-i  :D

----------


## TeddyBearz

Vidim da neka naša cura sudjeluje u aukciji za jednu...  :Grin:

----------


## cuckalica

ja bi da mi neko pokloni mint choc zoo   
di ste pare kad mi trebate?????  :Grin:

----------


## roby

Gdje vi gledate te aukcije? Nije moguće da je stalo sve SOLD AUT! 
I ja bih jednu.

----------


## aishwarya

> Gdje vi gledate te aukcije? Nije moguće da je stalo sve SOLD AUT! 
> I ja bih jednu.


Tu: http://hyenacart.com/MuttaqinBaby/index.php
Prijavi se za izvlačenje, možda ćeš imati sreće   :Smile:

----------


## enela

Ma jesam luda, ali 67 $ za pelenu? I to još nije kraj...

----------


## triplemama

Imam pelenu od istog materijala kao Mutt   :Laughing:  
Mutt
moja

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ma jesam luda, ali 67 $ za pelenu? I to još nije kraj...


Misliš da je to ludo? Pogledaj ovo:

http://hyenacart.com/prod_details_au...173&vid=200001

 :shock: 

Ovaj Mutt je barem nov.  :Laughing:

----------


## enela

Dakle... Još da barem vidim i slike.

----------


## triplemama

Teddy jesu li ovi ljudi normalni   :shock:

----------


## @mazonka

I jel koja od vas dobila (kupila) sto god....

Krasne su... nema sto.... al za moj budzet su otisle previse visoko....  :Sad:  

al zenske su se stvaaaarno napalile :shock: 
Svaka cast Michelle-i, pa tko voli nek izvoli.....   8)

----------


## lucylu

joj sto volim prugice, prstici me zasvrbe svaki put kad ih vidim   :Razz:  

sva sreca sto sam kasno vidjela  8)

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Teddy jesu li ovi ljudi normalni   :shock:


Ja bih rekla da nisu, ali sigurna sam da one misle da jesu.  :Embarassed:   :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> joj sto volim prugice, prstici me zasvrbe svaki put kad ih vidim   
> 
> sva sreca sto sam kasno vidjela  8)


Joj, prugice i mene uvijek privuku.  :Grin:  

Ali nisam ništa ovaj put.  :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> triplemama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Teddy jesu li ovi ljudi normalni   :shock:
> 
> 
> Ja bih rekla da nisu, ali sigurna sam da one misle da jesu.


Misterija riješena, to su joj ženske namjerno nabile cijenu.  :Grin:

----------


## aishwarya

> Misterija riješena, to su joj ženske namjerno nabile cijenu.


Kaj to znači?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Misterija riješena, to su joj ženske namjerno nabile cijenu. 
> 
> 
> Kaj to znači?


Valjda su otvorile lažni account, nabile cijenu i ne platile.  :Grin:

----------


## aishwarya

> Valjda su otvorile lažni account, nabile cijenu i ne platile.


I kaj, onda su joj te sve pelene ostale...ne kužim. Istina da su ujutro cijene bile niske

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Valjda su otvorile lažni account, nabile cijenu i ne platile. 
> 
> 
> I kaj, onda su joj te sve pelene ostale...ne kužim. Istina da su ujutro cijene bile niske


Ovo sad pišem za onu aukciju za koju sam stavila link - bila je samo jedna pelena, ona GM sa robotima. To je nažicala neku ženu da joj proda, a onda ju je frknula na aukciju sa početnim bidom za 50% većim nego što ju je platila.  :Rolling Eyes:  Pa su je neke žene odlučile zeznuti (a stvarno je zaslužila  :Rolling Eyes: ).

----------


## aishwarya

> Ovo sad pišem za onu aukciju za koju sam stavila link - bila je samo jedna pelena, ona GM sa robotima. To je nažicala neku ženu da joj proda, a onda ju je frknula na aukciju sa početnim bidom za 50% većim nego što ju je platila.  Pa su je neke žene odlučile zeznuti (a stvarno je zaslužila ).


No, da ...ja sam mislila da pričaš o mutticama. Sve sam krivo pokopčala   :Laughing:  
U svoju obranu mogu reći da noćima ne spavam zbog šestog zuba   :Embarassed:

----------


## cuckalica

> No, da ...ja sam mislila da pričaš o mutticama. Sve sam krivo pokopčala   
> U svoju obranu mogu reći da noćima ne spavam zbog šestog zuba


dobro da nisam jedina  :Smile: 
a meni bilo neugodno pitat   :Laughing:

----------


## aishwarya

Ima pelenica na http://www.muttaqinbaby.com :D

----------


## cuckalica

vec su svi printovi rasprodani

----------


## @mazonka

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
koja steta.... nisam vidjela..... a toliko ih je bilo  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## aishwarya

> koja steta.... nisam vidjela..... a toliko ih je bilo  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


Pa još ih ima :? 
Ili baš nema ono što ti tražiš?

----------


## coccinella

Cure, tko ima Baby shape M i kakva je na djelu?   :Grin:

----------


## @mazonka

> @mazonka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>      
> koja steta.... nisam vidjela..... a toliko ih je bilo  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:
> 
> 
> Pa još ih ima :? 
> Ili baš nema ono što ti tražiš?


Ja sam htjela 3sr-e ili newborn, ovo drugo mi jos ne treba....

----------


## @mazonka

evo ih na hyeni!!!!

----------


## cuckalica

bas krasnih ima, moja je ona zelena retro apples, ne moram je slikat sad, lijena sam   :Grin:

----------


## roby

moja prva mutica

----------


## roby

:D

----------


## aishwarya

Aaa, izvukli su te! Super  :D

----------


## @mazonka

:D  :D  :D 
I ja sam ulovila svoju prvu mutticu.....  8)  8) http://hyenacart.com/prod_details_au...=41712&vid=196

----------


## roby

> :D  :D  :D 
> I ja sam ulovila svoju prvu mutticu.....  8)  8) http://hyenacart.com/prod_details_au...=41712&vid=196


Ja sam i tu bila zamjerila!!! slatka je.

----------


## roby

> Aaa, izvukli su te! Super  :D


Prvi puta sam se i prijavila. Mislim da je to navlakuša.

----------


## cuckalica

> Prvi puta sam se i prijavila. Mislim da je to navlakuša.


mislis kao sta su nas u skoli ucili da ti dileri prvi put drogu daju besplatno?   :Laughing:  
inace, super su i jedne i druge pelenice, cestitam vam sta ste izvucene!

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Mislim da je to navlakuša.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## nerina

Cure, može jedno pitanje?
Čitajući vas zaintersirale su me muttice skroz, mada mislim da koštaju poprilično. Uglavnom na zadnjem stockingu osvojila sam 3SR desserts za 32$ i poslala mail toj ženi šta ih prodaje da mi pošalje total pa da platim, a ona mi do danas nije odgovorila.Što to znači?
Pošto sam skroz neinformirana tek kasnije sam skužila da bi ta pelenica mogla biti mala mom sinu koji ima preko 11kg.Jeli stvarno tako mala ta pelenica?

----------


## aishwarya

> Cure, može jedno pitanje?
> Čitajući vas zaintersirale su me muttice skroz, mada mislim da koštaju poprilično. Uglavnom na zadnjem stockingu osvojila sam 3SR desserts za 32$ i poslala mail toj ženi šta ih prodaje da mi pošalje total pa da platim, a ona mi do danas nije odgovorila.Što to znači?
> Pošto sam skroz neinformirana tek kasnije sam skužila da bi ta pelenica mogla biti mala mom sinu koji ima preko 11kg. Jeli stvarno tako mala ta pelenica?


3SR je jedna veličina, mojoj E. premala od tamo negdje 10 kg, ali to ovisi prvenstveno o građi djeteta, mislim, ne kilaži Ovo s mailom ne kužim, i kakav total - kad ideš na checkout zaračuna ti i poštarinu. Gdje si kupila pelenicu, na HC ili muttaqinbaby.com ?
Na koji mail si joj slala poruku?

----------


## nerina

Congratulations, you have won the 3SR Desserts! Please contact the seller at
micheliala@muttaqinbaby.com to finalize your purchase, or
      click here to choose s(kršitelj koda)ing method and make payment:
http://hyenacart.com/payment_page.ph...&order_no=1963.
Dobila sam ovaj mail pa sam ja njoj poslala na gornju adresu mail s pitanjem koliko da joj platim ali mi ništa ne odgovara.
Nakon toga išla sam platiti ali nisam imala pojma koji šiping odabrati(možeš birati između first class ili priority), pa sam odustala.
Nakon toga sam joj poslala još dva maila ali ne odgovara :? 
Meni je to skroz čudno

----------


## aishwarya

> Congratulations, you have won the 3SR Desserts! Please contact the seller at
> micheliala@muttaqinbaby.com to finalize your purchase, or
>       click here to choose s(kršitelj koda)ing method and make payment:
> http://hyenacart.com/payment_page.ph...&order_no=1963.
> Dobila sam ovaj mail pa sam ja njoj poslala na gornju adresu mail s pitanjem koliko da joj platim ali mi ništa ne odgovara.
> Nakon toga išla sam platiti ali nisam imala pojma koji šiping odabrati(možeš birati između first class ili priority), pa sam odustala.
> Nakon toga sam joj poslala još dva maila ali ne odgovara :? 
> Meni je to skroz čudno


Aaa, mislim da joj taj mail ne radi. Probaj na micheliala@gmail.com. Ako još možeš, odi i uzmi First Class s(kršitelj koda)ing,  to ti je ok,.Stvar ti je u tome da na HC moraš obaviti kupnju u određenom roku, doduše s ne zanm točno kako ide s aukcijama i izvlačenjem

----------


## nerina

aishwarya thx, nisam imala pojma to za HC da moraš platiti u određenom roku  :?

----------


## enela

http://www.muttaqinbaby.com/catalog/...index&cPath=22

 :Wink:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> http://www.muttaqinbaby.com/catalog/zen-cart-v1.3.6-full-fileset-10272006/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=22


 :shock: Opa!  :Grin:

----------


## enela

Teddy, si već nešto tržila   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Nisam. Još.  :Laughing:

----------


## roby

Pomagajte, stigla mi mutica, predivna je M/L -ali tako je majušna. Dunja ima 7,5 kg... ne kužim.....

----------


## roby

Kolika je tek onda L.

----------


## roby

Odabrala sam plaćanje by money order ali nigdje nema broj računa??? Zna li tko?

----------


## aishwarya

> Pomagajte, stigla mi mutica, predivna je M/L -ali tako je majušna. Dunja ima 7,5 kg... ne kužim.....


Bit će ti OK. Ja sam isto mislila da su mi greškom poslali pelenu za lutku, a evo E. još uvijek fura M. Mislim da ima oko 11 kg.

----------


## roby

Dobro, već sam mislila neka šala   :Laughing:  .

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Dobro, već sam mislila neka šala   .


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## roby

TeddyB. znaš li možda broj gdje mogu michele platiti. Pošto sam si ukonila Pay pal odabrala sam na račun (uzela sam još jednu ali L) ali nigdje broja?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyB. znaš li možda broj gdje mogu michele platiti. Pošto sam si ukonila Pay pal odabrala sam na račun (uzela sam još jednu ali L) ali nigdje broja?


Ne kužim, kakav broj? :?

----------


## roby

Broj računa.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Nemam pojma, ja uvijek plaćam preko PayPala. :/

----------


## @mazonka

> nerina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Congratulations, you have won the 3SR Desserts! Please contact the seller at
> micheliala@muttaqinbaby.com to finalize your purchase, or
>       click here to choose s(kršitelj koda)ing method and make payment:
> http://hyenacart.com/payment_page.ph...&order_no=1963.
> Dobila sam ovaj mail pa sam ja njoj poslala na gornju adresu mail s pitanjem koliko da joj platim ali mi ništa ne odgovara.
> Nakon toga išla sam platiti ali nisam imala pojma koji šiping odabrati(možeš birati između first class ili priority), pa sam odustala.
> ...


Niti meni se nije javila, a ja bila tak sretna, sto sam konacno dosla do muttice.... probala sam sad na ovu drugu adresu, pa se nadam da ce se zena javit!! mislim malo bezveze, da joj ne radi mail na hyeni....   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## @mazonka

ali dosla sam i ja konacno do prve muttice... 

thanks teddy   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  

nije michelle jedini put   :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> ali dosla sam i ja konacno do prve muttice... 
> 
> thanks teddy      
> 
> nije michelle jedini put


  :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## Fana

Kupila jedan mutt na zadnjem stockingu, ne na Hijeni nego na komercijalnoj stranici. Koliko je obično trebalo da vam stigne paketić? Malo sam nestrpljiva   :Smile:  .

----------


## coccinella

Meni je ovaj put (od kada je Michelle poslala) stiglo za 5 dana.  :shock:   :Naklon:  Ali, zato joj je trebalo nekih tjedan dana da ih pošalje. 

Btw. kad već to spominjemo, za koliko su vam stizale Bella Bottoms?
Ja sam svoju naručila 8. srpnja i još uvijek ju iščekujem.  :/

----------


## kahna

Meni su BB stigle (ako se dobro sjećam) za 7 dana.

A stigle su i Muttice  :Grin:  

Thanks Teddy  :Kiss:

----------


## lucylu

upravo gledam muttaquin stranicu i primjecujem da je ostalo par pelena, moram priznati da me malo zateklo  :shock: 
nisam bas ocekivala, jest da su sve bijele, ali opet...

nesto se cudno desava, vremenske nepogode slijede.....

----------


## TeddyBearz

U zadnje vrijeme ih zna ostati, jer ih uvijek ima jako puno, pa se ljudi izguštaju.  :Grin:

----------


## Fana

Stigla mi je babyshape muttica i ostala sam jako razočarana. Veličina medium long je toliko mala da sam je eventualno mogla koristiti kad je moj sin imao 2 tjedna.   :Sad:   Jesam ja seljanka, mislila sam da se prašina diže oko nečeg kvalitetnog.   :Sad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Stigla mi je babyshape muttica i ostala sam jako razočarana. Veličina medium long je toliko mala da sam je eventualno mogla koristiti kad je moj sin imao 2 tjedna.    Jesam ja seljanka, mislila sam da se prašina diže oko nečeg kvalitetnog.


Isprobaj je, nemoj suditi samo na temelju izgleda! Navodno se super rasteže!

----------


## cuckalica

> Navodno se super rasteže!



provjereno se super rasteze

----------


## Fana

Meterijal se super rasteže, ali lastika  je tako nategnuta u šivanju da mu se jako ureže oko nogica i nemam srca da je ostavim na njemu dulje od par minuta.   Uz to je jako niska pelenica pa mu se vidi takozvana zidarska rit.  :/ 
Ah, bit će za drugo dijete...

----------


## TeddyBearz

Onda bi ti vjerojatno L bila ok? :/

----------


## roby

> Stigla mi je babyshape muttica i ostala sam jako razočarana. Veličina medium long je toliko mala da sam je eventualno mogla koristiti kad je moj sin imao 2 tjedna.    Jesam ja seljanka, mislila sam da se prašina diže oko nečeg kvalitetnog.


i ja sam bila  :shock:  kad je stigla. 
Sad ju koristim kad idemo kod doktora jer je najljepša.........

----------


## Fana

Pliz, cure, ako imate volje, slikajte svoje djetešce u babyshape muttici (ili koju već imate). Da vidim kako to treba izgledati.

----------


## Elinor

Priprema, pozor, stocking!  :Grin:

----------


## lucylu

prodalo se 90%, ima ih jos samo par komada  8)

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ovaj put nažalost nije bio baš neki izbor 3SR, obično je puno bolji. :/

----------


## more34

pozdrav,

evo ja upadam ko padobranac. Naime rodica mi ovaj mjesec putuje u USA na mjesec dana pa mi je to prilika za naručiti neke oriđiđi pelene, s obzirom da se ja ne usudim.
Imate li možda neke za preporučiti, kojima ste zadovoljni? 

Mi koristimo uglavnom domaće HM pelene, dosta Mutt like od tete šivalice i one su mi super, također i BB samo ne znam da li su to američke pelene.
unaprijed hvala

----------


## TeddyBearz

I Muttaqin i Bella Bottoms su američke.  :Smile:

----------


## more34

Hvala   :Kiss:  , možda budem imala sreće pa dobijem i koju original  :D .

----------


## Fana

> Naime rodica mi ovaj mjesec putuje u USA na mjesec dana pa mi je to prilika za naručiti neke oriđiđi pelene, s obzirom da se ja ne usudim.


Pa i ona će morati naručiti. To su internet dućani, svejedno je zapravo odakle naručuješ (mislim, ima razlike u poštarini, ali je princip isti - kartica, paypal, čekovi...).

----------


## lucylu

> more34 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Naime rodica mi ovaj mjesec putuje u USA na mjesec dana pa mi je to prilika za naručiti neke oriđiđi pelene, s obzirom da se ja ne usudim.
> 
> 
> Pa i ona će morati naručiti. To su internet dućani, svejedno je zapravo odakle naručuješ (mislim, ima razlike u poštarini, ali je princip isti - kartica, paypal, čekovi...).


ja ovo isto pokusavam objasniti mojoj prijateljici ali nikako da im prodre do mozga  :? 
mislim koja je razlika, mozda jedino kontaju bolje da njima nesto zabucnu oko kartica a ne njoj   :Razz:  
luda je platila dvije postarine, jednu u usd-u i jednu od sad-a do hr, i ona misli da je dobro prosla
ma sigurno  8)

----------


## kahna

Evo da se ja konačno pohvalim s našim prvim Mutticama :D 
baby plava i 
plava.
 :D

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Evo da se ja konačno pohvalim s našim prvim Mutticama :D 
> baby plava i 
> plava.


Nešto su mi poznate...  :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## mikonja

> kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo da se ja konačno pohvalim s našim prvim Mutticama :D 
> baby plava i 
> plava.
> 
> 
> Nešto su mi poznate...


neću komentirat, već ću samo   :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nešto su mi poznate...  
> 
> 
> neću komentirat, već ću samo


 :Aparatic:

----------


## kahna

Da, da. Od kuda bi ih uopće i nabavila  :Rolling Eyes:  
Nisam ja još skužila to s Mutticama   :Embarassed:  , pa sam ugnjavila lakšim putem  :Grin:  
Evo, citiram se od 30.07 kad su stigle, samo sam bila lijena slikati  :Embarassed:  




> Meni su BB stigle (ako se dobro sjećam) za 7 dana.
> 
> A stigle su i Muttice  
> 
> Thanks Teddy

----------


## Elinor

Ajmo istinu na sunce: *koliko Muttica imate?*  :Grin: 
Ja san upravo naručila devetu i desetu  :Embarassed:

----------


## mikonja

> Ajmo istinu na sunce: *koliko Muttica imate?* 
> Ja san upravo naručila devetu i desetu


ja trenutno samo jednu (  :Kiss:  medonji)

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ajmo istinu na sunce: *koliko Muttica imate?* 
> Ja san upravo naručila devetu i desetu


Hm, u zadnjih par tjedana sam ih prodala 4 (3SR fitted) :shock:  :Sad: , pa mi ih je ostalo, hm, moram pogledati u album... 13 3SR fitted, 5 3SR AIO, 4 medium, 1 ML, 2 large, 1 NB AIO, 6 NB fitted. Ako nisam krivo računala.  :Laughing:  Neke su još na putu, njih nisam brojala.  :Cekam:

----------


## Elinor

Teddy   :Kiss:  već sam mislila da sam najgora! Uff, dobro je!  :Laughing:

----------


## Elinor

Teddy, to bi bilo 32?   :Razz:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Teddy, to bi bilo 32?


Nemam pojma, nisam zbrajala.  :Embarassed:   :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ali nisam ja ni blizu nekim profićima, npr:


*Muttići, Muttići i još Muttića*


 :Grin:

----------


## Dia

ajme  :shock:  koliko pelenica

smrc, ja imam doma 2 u ladici

----------


## mikonja

> Ali nisam ja ni blizu nekim profićima, npr:
> 
> 
> *Muttići, Muttići i još Muttića*


đizs, koliko pelena  :shock:

----------


## kahna

> Ali nisam ja ni blizu nekim profićima, npr:
> 
> 
> *Muttići, Muttići i još Muttića*


Isesek dragi, herc bu me čopio :shock:  :shock: 
Prebrojala ja 95 komada   :Wink:

----------


## aishwarya

E. ima jednu 3SR, jednu SS M, jednu FS L i jednu babyshape L. Dakle, četiri komada.
Premalo   :Laughing:  
Od toga dvije ne nosi  :Sad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> E. ima jednu 3SR, jednu SS M, jednu FS L i jednu babyshape L. Dakle, četiri komada.
> Premalo   
> Od toga dvije ne nosi


Zašto dvije ne nosi? :/

----------


## aishwarya

> Zašto dvije ne nosi? :/


3SR i M su joj male.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Baš šteta.  :Sad:

----------


## Elinor

Đizs, pa čija je to kolekcija? :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## aishwarya

> Baš šteta.


Bit će za drugo dijete   :Laughing:  
Nije bed.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Đizs, pa čija je to kolekcija? :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


Neke Amerikanke.

----------


## mamina mica

A jeste li vidjeli na tom istom albumu suknjice sa zastitnim pletene?
Ja sam se odusevila idejom.  :Heart:

----------


## Elinor

> Neke Amerikanke.


Već sam mislila da je neka od vas to sakupila!!! Pa sam računala, nek ih je 100, to bi bilo oko 15000 kn! Malo teže uz naše rodiljne naknade!  :Nope:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> A jeste li vidjeli na tom istom albumu suknjice sa zastitnim pletene?
> Ja sam se odusevila idejom.


Da, to je sad "in".  :Grin:  




> Već sam mislila da je neka od vas to sakupila!!! Pa sam računala, nek ih je 100


Bolje da ja svoje ne uslikam na hrpi, ne bi ni stale u kadar.  :Laughing:

----------


## Elinor

> Bolje da ja svoje ne uslikam na hrpi, ne bi ni stale u kadar.


Baš sam te htjela žicati da ih slikneš! Ajde pliiiiiiiiz!  :Trep trep:

----------


## enela

Neki dan sam micala pelene iz ormara i iznenadila se koliko Muttica imam (nisam ih baš prebrojila). Baš mi ih je žao bilo maknuti   :Sad:

----------


## kahna

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Bolje da ja svoje ne uslikam na hrpi, ne bi ni stale u kadar. 
> 
> 
> Baš sam te htjela žicati da ih slikneš! Ajde pliiiiiiiiz!


  :Yes:   :Trep trep:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ma imam ja slike, ali pojedinačno, nisam ih nikada slikala na hrpi.  :Grin:

----------


## mikonja

> Ma imam ja slike, ali pojedinačno, nisam ih nikada slikala na hrpi.


a sad ih strpaj na hrpu i slikaj radi nas   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Laughing:  Tko bi ih sve polovio po raznoraznim skrovištima...  :Laughing:

----------


## kahna

> Tko bi ih sve polovio po raznoraznim skrovištima...


A daaaaaaj plizzzzzzzzzzzzz.
Ili bar opet malo stavi album da gjedamo jenu po jenu  :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Prvo moram napraviti update albuma.  :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

Ajde, daj da malo guštamo!  :Trep trep:   :Trep trep:   :Trep trep: 
Al pazi da ne naleti TM dok slikaš i vidi koliko ih ustvari imaš  :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Al pazi da ne naleti TM dok slikaš i vidi koliko ih ustvari imaš


Zna on koliko ih imamo.  :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

> Zna on koliko ih imamo.


  :Love:   Tako treba!

----------


## cekana

> Ma imam ja slike, ali pojedinačno, nisam ih nikada slikala na hrpi.


  :Nope:  sramora za reć...

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Laughing:  Ceki  :Kiss:

----------


## cekana

E, hey, pa ne mogu vjerovati da te niti jedna od nas nije uspjela isprovocirati za takvo što   :Saint:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Lijenost. Obična lijenost.  :Laughing:

----------


## coccinella

> Lijenost. Obična lijenost.


 :Nope: 

Ja sam joj nedavno rekla da ću roditi prije nego što ona uslika novitete i stavi ih u album i stvarno se to dogodilo. A još su me držali tri dana u bolnici i sputavali mi porod.   :Laughing:  
Teddy, Teddy, tc, tc, tc.  :Nope:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Lijenost. Obična lijenost. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja sam joj nedavno rekla da ću roditi prije nego što ona uslika novitete i stavi ih u album i stvarno se to dogodilo. A još su me držali tri dana u bolnici i sputavali mi porod.   
> Teddy, Teddy, tc, tc, tc.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Ali ja sam ti odmah i rekla da imaš pravo i da ćeš stvarno roditi prije nego ja slike stavim na net.  :Grin:

----------


## coccinella

Pa tko bi računao da stvarno misliš ozbiljno.   :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Pa tko bi računao da stvarno misliš ozbiljno.


Pa poznaješ me!  :Laughing:

----------


## Elinor

:Cekam:   :Coffee:   :Raspa:

----------


## kahna

> 


Dodajem se i ja
 :Cekam:   :Coffee:   :Raspa:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Bome ćete puno te kave popiti.  :Laughing:

----------


## mikonja

> Elinor prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>   
> 
> 
> Dodajem se i ja


a evo i mene...valjda će još neka čekati sa nama....

Teddy, pelene i slike na sunce!!!!

----------


## mikonja

> kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Elinor prvotno napisa
> ...


 :Cekam:   :Coffee:   :Raspa:

----------


## Elinor

> Bome ćete puno te kave popiti.


Nemoj da nam skoči tlak, imat ćeš nas na duši!  :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

Odoh na more! :D  Pozdrav svima!
Veselim se sličicama koje ću gledati kad se vratim! :Grin:

----------


## aishwarya

> Odoh na more! :D  Pozdrav svima!
> Veselim se sličicama koje ću gledati kad se vratim!


Uživajte!  :Smile:

----------


## Elinor

> Uživajte!


Hoćemo, tnx! A stigle su i Muttice, fotke stavim kad se vratim!   :Kiss:

----------


## Fana

Pridružujem se klubu ljubitelja Muttica. Konačno sam skužila trik. Kad ti se čine da su premale, treba ih još čvršće pokopčati  :D .

P.S. I ja bih gledala Teddyne Muttice   :Smile:

----------


## aishwarya

Evo:
http://hyenacart.com/MuttaqinBaby/index.php
pa se uključite   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

I ne dirajte moju!  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## aishwarya

> I ne dirajte moju!


Vidjela sam te, i mislim da ja nisam tvoj najveći problem   :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Vidjela sam te, i mislim da ja nisam tvoj najveći problem


Ako misliš na onu koja je otišla u nebesa, na nju više ne računam, imam ja drugog favorita.  :Grin:  A bit će ih još! :shock:  :Mljac:

----------


## aishwarya

> Ako misliš na onu koja je otišla u nebesa, na nju više ne računam, imam ja drugog favorita.  A bit će ih još! :shock:


Sigurno ni jedna od "mojih"   :Laughing:  
Jel tako?!

----------


## TeddyBearz

Go aishwarya, go!  :Grin:   :Preskace uze:

----------


## aishwarya

> Go aishwarya, go!


  :Laughing:  
Još sam u igri...šteta što tako dugo traje.
Inače, došla mi je, mislim, muttica s poršlog stockinga. Na aukciji sam ju na kraju dobila za skroz pristojnu cijenu, par dolara manje od redovne cijene   :D

----------


## TeddyBearz

Mislim da me netko odavde pokušava outbiddati, bit će svašta.  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## kahna

Teddy   :Wink:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Teddy


Skužila sam ja username.  :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## roby

Evo i mene. Valjda ću i ovaj put nešto ubosti Definitivno sam se navukla.

----------


## aishwarya

I, kako je bilo? Ja imam dvije! :D

----------


## roby

Ja tri! Ali ne mogu platiti....
Ne prihvaća mi Amex.

----------


## kahna

Jednu  :D 
Nije mi to trebalo, sad sam definitivno navučena   :Laughing:

----------


## aishwarya

> Ja tri! Ali ne mogu platiti....
> Ne prihvaća mi Amex.


Zakaj ne? Ja platila Amexom preko Paypala

----------


## roby

Ja sam jednom davno registrirala Amex na Paypalu i skinula ga. I sad ne mogu čak ni karticom platiti jer njih osigurava PayPal....  Svuda drugdje redovno plaćam Amexom ali problem je što njih baš PayPal osigurava a on ne dozvoljava dva puta regati istu karticu.  Iako jedno nema veze s drugim ali eto...ne daju.

----------


## kahna

I ja platila bez problema.
Koliko tome treba da stigne   :Cekam:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ja jednu.  :Grin:

----------


## aishwarya

Ova  je došla neki dan   :Smile:

----------


## triplemama

> Ova  je došla neki dan


Jaoooo što je divna   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## roby

Divota jedna.

----------


## mamina mica

:Heart:

----------


## roby

Imam jedan prijedlog za nas koji sudjelujemo u aukcijama. Da kažemo svoje nadimke kako jedna  drugoj ne bi nabijale cijenu... 
Ja sam robertasicool!   :Wink:

----------


## aishwarya

> Imam jedan prijedlog za nas koji sudjelujemo u aukcijama. Da kažemo svoje nadimke kako jedna  drugoj ne bi nabijale cijenu... 
> Ja sam robertasicool!


Skužile smo te   :Wink:  
I ti si baš uletila jednoj od nas, ak se ne varam   :Laughing:  
Ja sam, a kako drugačije - aishwaryamicika

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Imam jedan prijedlog za nas koji sudjelujemo u aukcijama. Da kažemo svoje nadimke kako jedna  drugoj ne bi nabijale cijenu... 
> Ja sam robertasicool!


Skužila sam te.  :Grin:  Ali ti si ih dobila 4, ne 3? :?

----------


## roby

Aha, 4.

----------


## roby

Kako ste me skužile  8)  ? Ja sam jedino poslije skužila aishwarymiciku... -kako komplicirano za napisati.

----------


## kahna

Hm... i mene se sada zna.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Hm... i mene se sada zna.


Ja te znam, ali samo zato što znam da sam nekome sa tim prezimenom slala neki paket.  :Laughing:  

Tako nam i treba kad si prezime i inicijale koristimo na HC  :Laughing: , da sam znala, odabrala bih neki drugi mail da me ne skuže svi.  :Grin:

----------


## aishwarya

> Ja te znam, ali samo zato što znam da sam nekome sa tim prezimenom slala neki paket.  
> 
> Tako nam i treba kad si prezime i inicijale koristimo na HC , da sam znala, odabrala bih neki drugi mail da me ne skuže svi.


Ja sam promijenila mail, baš zato što mi je na gmailu bila adresa ime+prezime i to mi se nije sviđalo.

----------


## kahna

E da sam znala i ja bi dala drugi mail.
Ne znam dal se može promjeniti.
Mislila sam da će i tamo biti kahna.
Nije mi bad da me se zna, nego ipak mi je prezime u igri.
Al šta je tu je.

----------


## kahna

Nego koliko često je stocking?  :Cekam: 
Ima li to kakvog pravila ili kad im se svidi?

----------


## aishwarya

> E da sam znala i ja bi dala drugi mail.
> Ne znam dal se može promjeniti.


Može se promijeniti, ja jesam  :Smile:

----------


## roby

Ja i dalje ne kužim kako vi skontate tko je tko i kako ste mene skontale  :? .

----------


## kahna

> Ja i dalje ne kužim kako vi skontate tko je tko i kako ste mene skontale  :? .


Tebe jer si tu roby, a tamo robertasicool i pojavila si se tam nakon:



> Evo i mene. Valjda ću i ovaj put nešto ubosti Definitivno sam se navukla.


T.B. po prezimenu jer mi je slala nekaj poštom   :Grin:  
A aishwarya je i tam tak.

Eto   :Wink:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Može se promijeniti mail, samo meni paše da mi obavijesti stižu baš na ovaj.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aishwarya

> Ja i dalje ne kužim kako vi skontate tko je tko i kako ste mene skontale  :? .


Detektivke  8) 
Sve se zna, tko je kupio koju pelenu, po kojoj cijeni...Ništa ne možeš sakriti  :Laughing:

----------


## kahna

> Može se promijeniti mail, samo meni paše da mi obavijesti stižu baš na ovaj.


Hm, ima i tu nešto.
Nisam se toga niti sjetila, mislim da ću ostaviti kako je.

----------


## roby

> roby prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja i dalje ne kužim kako vi skontate tko je tko i kako ste mene skontale  :? .
> 
> 
> Detektivke  8) 
> Sve se zna, tko je kupio koju pelenu, po kojoj cijeni...Ništa ne možeš sakriti


A meni trebalo par sati da skontam da ih imam 4 a ne tri -specijalka.

----------


## roby

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-NEW-Muttaqin-Baby-Mutts-fitted-cloth-diapers-Lg-FS_W0QQitemZ170258689371QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item17  0258689371&_trkparms=39%3A1|
Ako neko nije ulovio....

----------


## TeddyBearz

Puuuuuno Muttića!  :Grin:  

*Muttići*

 :Grin:

----------


## Fana

Upecala dvije!!!!!!  :D  :D

----------


## kahna

Aha  :D  :D

----------


## kahna

> Upecala dvije!!!!!!  :D  :D


Jednoumno   :Grin:  * X*

----------


## Fana

E sad se bojim carine... Do sad sam uvijek naručivala za minimalne iznose, ali sad je ceh nešto iznad 300 kuna. Cure, je li nekoga ikad carinilo za 2 muttice?

----------


## silki

moja prva dva šmensi uboda  :D 



 Kumquat City Scene/BV 

 Whales

----------


## katajina

Blago vam se!!!  :D

----------


## silki

> E sad se bojim carine... Do sad sam uvijek naručivala za minimalne iznose, ali sad je ceh nešto iznad 300 kuna. Cure, je li nekoga ikad carinilo za 2 muttice?


kaže mm da do 300 kn ne smiju carinit' ništa.
zna čovjek  8)

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Fana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> E sad se bojim carine... Do sad sam uvijek naručivala za minimalne iznose, ali sad je ceh nešto iznad 300 kuna. Cure, je li nekoga ikad carinilo za 2 muttice?
> 
> 
> kaže mm da do 300 kn ne smiju carinit' ništa.
> zna čovjek  8)


Ne baš, carine oni i 100 kn ako im se prohtije.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## silki

muž mi radi na aerodromu i zna ekipu s carine. 
ovo stoji 100%.

http://www.tportal.hr/gospodarstvo/vijesti/fset.html

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Grin:  Aha, samo se carinici baš ne drže toga, ima nas više ovdje sa tim iskustvom.  :Grin:

----------


## silki

meni to vuče na onu dobru staru app (ako prođe, prođe).
voljela bih vidjeti onog tko bi me htio cariniti za iznos manji od 300kn...
ja za takve imam samo jedno pitanje; 'oprostite,  tko je vaš predpostavljeni?'   :Grin:

----------


## kahna

Ali Fana je napisala IZNAD 300 kn.

----------


## silki

> Ali Fana je napisala IZNAD 300 kn.


sad vam je jasno zašto me muž cijelu trudnoću zove grašak   :Embarassed:  
poblesavila sam totalno.

----------


## aishwarya

Ja sam zvala poštu u Branimirovoj i tamo pitala carinike zašto su mi carinili nešto što košta 120 kuna, i odgovor je bio zato jer mogu.  :Laughing:  
U biti, ako si nešto kupila, a to se vidi jer vrijednost mora biti istaknuta na paketu, može se cariniti koliko god koštalo. Dalje, mogu ti cariniti i ako vide da je nešto novo, a ako se dobro sjećam lupili su carinu nekome na forumu ovdje i na rabljenu robu

----------


## roby

> Fana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> E sad se bojim carine... Do sad sam uvijek naručivala za minimalne iznose, ali sad je ceh nešto iznad 300 kuna. Cure, je li nekoga ikad carinilo za 2 muttice?
> 
> 
> kaže mm da do 300 kn ne smiju carinit' ništa.
> zna čovjek  8)


Meni je voditeljica Osječke pošte carinjenja rekla da u poštanskom prometu ne vrijedi to za 300 kn. Nego tolerancija je do 20 E. 
A da vam kažem da sam kod zadnje pošiljke pelena platila i PDV i carinu na 2 ImseVimse pelene. Nazvala sam ih da pitam što je to jer nije dječja oprema oslobođena carine. Kaže je, ali ne sva. Rekoh kako to oni jednom procjene da su pelene dječja roba koja se carini a drugi puta ne. Kaže ona -kolegica je procjenila da se carini i eto.... Rekla sam ih neka se dogovore za ubudućea ne odokativno. Baš me izludila....

----------


## coccinella

> a ako se dobro sjećam lupili su carinu nekome na forumu ovdje i na rabljenu robu


 :Bye:

----------


## kahna

Meni Faith (zadnje dvije pošiljke) za BB nije uopće napisala vrijednost na paket.  :D 
Žena je  8)

----------


## silki

imam problem s paypalom.
budući da mi je za BB vrijednost paketa iznad 100$ morali su napraviti neku provjeru da mi 'card statement to get Verified and lift your limits'.
e sad, trebam čekati neki pin.
napisali su mi ovo: 'Check your card statement in 2-3 days and find the 4-digit PayPal code for the charge.'
to mi stigne na mail ili direktno paypalom?
anybody?

sad kad vas čitam iskustva s carinama lagano me lovi panika kad mi sve pošiljke počnu stizati  :/ 

thnx!

----------


## @mazonka

eto, i ja uzela dvije... nadam se da ce doci prije bebaca....   :Grin:

----------


## aishwarya

> imam problem s paypalom.
> budući da mi je za BB vrijednost paketa iznad 100$ morali su napraviti neku provjeru da mi 'card statement to get Verified and lift your limits'.
> e sad, trebam čekati neki pin.
> napisali su mi ovo: 'Check your card statement in 2-3 days and find the 4-digit PayPal code for the charge.'
> to mi stigne na mail ili direktno paypalom?
> anybody?
> 
> sad kad vas čitam iskustva s carinama lagano me lovi panika kad mi sve pošiljke počnu stizati  :/ 
> 
> thnx!


Ako imaš internet bankarstvo vidjet će ti se tamo, ako ne, kad dobiješ račun za kreditnu sa kompletnim prometom

----------


## silki

> silki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> imam problem s paypalom.
> budući da mi je za BB vrijednost paketa iznad 100$ morali su napraviti neku provjeru da mi 'card statement to get Verified and lift your limits'.
> e sad, trebam čekati neki pin.
> napisali su mi ovo: 'Check your card statement in 2-3 days and find the 4-digit PayPal code for the charge.'
> to mi stigne na mail ili direktno paypalom?
> anybody?
> ...


imam ib ali tamo se ne vidi ništa, samo moj broj kartice. provjerila sam.
izlist mi stiže tek za mjesec dana. pa neće valjda toliko dugo trebati....
 :?

----------


## aishwarya

Treba mu koji dan, kad otvoriš promet, vidjet ćeš

----------


## silki

ma sjelo je to meni već. 
transakcija je provedena, vidim na izlistu prek IB, ali ne vidim nikakav broj  :? 
možda da pošaljem upit paypalu?

----------


## aishwarya

Koliko je vremena prošlo?

----------


## silki

jučer su mi skinuli 1,95$ s računa.
nije mi jasna jedna stvar. prošlo mi je plaćanje preko paypala za muttice a neće za BB  :? 
možda zato što je iznos bio nešto manji??

nakon svih vaših isčitanih postova panika me lovi od carine i poreza....

----------


## roby

> jučer su mi skinuli 1,95$ s računa.
> nije mi jasna jedna stvar. prošlo mi je plaćanje preko paypala za muttice a neće za BB  :? 
> možda zato što je iznos bio nešto manji??
> 
> nakon svih vaših isčitanih postova panika me lovi od carine i poreza....


Zato što dok ne upišeš taj 4-znamenkasti broj imaš samo određeni iznos koji možeš potrošiti i preko toga ne.
A što se tiče carine, osječka je ajrigoroznija pa sam ja nešto preko Zagreba  naručivala i nisu cariili A ovdje uvijek.

----------


## silki

sad sam dobila od banke taj broj. upisala i verificirala karticu.
svejedno mi javlja da sam preletila limit i da transakcija nije moguća.
sad mi fakat niš' nije jasno.

----------


## kahna

Stigla je jedna  :D 
Whales  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## coccinella

Znaš li kad ti je ova pelena poslana? Meni nije stigla jedna poslana 2.09.
Znam da je rano za brigu, ali...  :/

----------


## roby

kahna, jel to sa ove aukcije?

----------


## kahna

> Znaš li kad ti je ova pelena poslana? Meni nije stigla jedna poslana 2.09.
> Znam da je rano za brigu, ali...  :/


Poslana je, koliko sam ja skužila, prošli tjedan.
A uzela sam ju sad kad je bilo. 7, 8?

*roby* da, ali poslala mi je jednu umjesto dvije  :/

----------


## kahna

*coccinela, roby*
baš su vam slatki avatari, ovak jedan ispod drugog.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## roby

Vjerovatno će ova ići kasnije. I bolje, barem nećeš biti ocarinjena... Ali još ne kužim taj shiping??? 
Ako slučajno stigne meni-javim ti.

----------


## kahna

OK roby, al ne brini, znaju one kome ide. Valjda 
 :/

----------


## coccinella

Kahna, srećo, ti si zrela za još jedno dijete i to curicu.   :Aparatic:   :Kiss:

----------


## triplemama

> Stigla je jedna  :D 
> Whales


  :Zaljubljen:  
*Kahna* predivna je
Dobro ti je rekla* coci* za još djece

----------


## kahna

Da, da, budem budem, za jedno godinu dana  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## roby

Stigle i moje dvije  :D 
-cvjetko
-zelenko
Diiiiiiiiivne su!

----------


## silki

> Stigle i moje dvije  :D 
> -cvjetko
> -zelenko
> Diiiiiiiiivne su!


robi, koliko su koštale?
jelu li te carinili?

----------


## roby

Nemoj mi carinu niti spominjati... nisu me carinili. Koštale su nešto oko 50 $ .   :Smile:

----------


## roby

Zaključih sljedeće: zločin je praviti tako lijepe pelene......

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Zaključih sljedeće: zločin je praviti tako lijepe pelene......


  :Laughing:

----------


## Engls

Oprostite što upadam,ali nije li veći zločin naše veselje kada se ista konačno zaprlja?

----------


## kahna

> Oprostite što upadam,ali nije li veći zločin naše veselje kada se ista konačno zaprlja?


Nipošto  8) 
Ta kupim ju da se "zaprlja" i da se divim kako se kakica s lakoćom ispire s iste   :Laughing:

----------


## roby

> Engls prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Oprostite što upadam,ali nije li veći zločin naše veselje kada se ista konačno zaprlja?
> 
> 
> Nipošto  8) 
> Ta kupim ju da se "zaprlja" i da se divim kako se kakica s lakoćom ispire s iste


Kad sam Dunji prvi put stavila Mut ona se ukenja u roku odmah-nisam ju      stigla do kraja ni obući. kaže muž: eto, rekla je što misli o tim tvojim pelenama....sehem ti se na pelene!
 :shock:

----------


## kahna

> kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Engls prvotno napisa
> ...


Aaaa roby   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Luki ipak treba malo duže.
Ne kaka 3 dana, al kad je Muttica na guzi   :Rolling Eyes:  
Pitam se kak zna  :/

----------


## aishwarya

Ajmo opet:
http://hyenacart.com/MuttaqinBaby

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ajmo opet:
> http://hyenacart.com/MuttaqinBaby


  :Laughing:

----------


## kahna

> Ajmo opet:
> http://hyenacart.com/MuttaqinBaby


Zar?   :Mad:  
Nadam se da neću niti otvoriti link   :Rolling Eyes:  





Da, da moš mislit   :Mad:  ,

----------


## katajina

I? Je li bilo kakvih ulova?   :Wink:

----------


## aishwarya

> I? Je li bilo kakvih ulova?


Ne   :Sad:  
Cijene su otišle previsoko za pelenuške koje su me zanimale

----------


## roby

> aishwarya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ajmo opet:
> http://hyenacart.com/MuttaqinBaby
> 
> 
> Zar?   
> Nadam se da neću niti otvoriti link   
> ...


I?
Ja nisam, hvala Bogu, ni vidjela.

----------


## kahna

:Grin:  
Surfing
 :D  :D

----------


## katajina

:D

----------


## kahna

Škicnite malo   :Grin:  
MMMMMutticeeeee

----------


## roby

Jel netko omastio brk ?

----------


## Iva M.

Aaahh...a ja mislila da me ovisnost prošla...
Velika guza je izašla iz pelena, 
ali biti će da se sa malom povijest ponavlja   :Grin:  

Upravo sam ubola 2 muttice  :D 
Jedna je 3SR, a druga FS Med.
Jedva čekam da stignu.

Inače sam jučer navečer prvi put otvorila topic o ovim pelenicama
i stvarno mi je dugo trebalo da se odlučim...   :Rolling Eyes:  

I pitanje, kakve su im AIO?

----------


## kahna

> Jel netko omastio brk ?


Ja, opet   :Mad:  
Definitivno više ne smijem otvarati tu stranicu   :Mad:

----------


## aishwarya

Jednu, oduševila sam se što E opet stane u 3SR pa sam kupila Red Chickadee/BV

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Jednu, oduševila sam se što E opet stane u 3SR pa sam kupila Red Chickadee/BV


Tu sam ja mjerkala.  :Grin:

----------


## Iva M.

Ajde vi iskusne, kad ih možemo očekivati?

----------


## aishwarya

> aishwarya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jednu, oduševila sam se što E opet stane u 3SR pa sam kupila Red Chickadee/BV
> 
> 
> Tu sam ja mjerkala.


Slabo si nešto mjerkala kad je satima stajala kao da ju nitko neće   :Laughing:  
Iva M., mogle bi stići za 10 - 14 dana.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  aishwarya prvotno napisa
> ...


Pa mjerkala sam, ali ne za ozbiljno.  :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Iva M., mogle bi stići za 10 - 14 dana.


Hm, sad sam pročitala da su narudžbe od 15.09. poslane tek jučer, tako da bi moglo trajati malo duže. :/

----------


## cuckalica

> aishwarya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jednu, oduševila sam se što E opet stane u 3SR pa sam kupila Red Chickadee/BV
> 
> 
> Tu sam ja mjerkala.


i ja   :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

Ja ne mogu vjerovati da tamo stoji stotinjak Muttica koje nitko neće kupiti!?! :?

----------


## kahna

> Ja ne mogu vjerovati da tamo stoji stotinjak Muttica koje nitko neće kupiti!?! :?


Niti ja! Radije bih da ih nema, da me ne mame   :Rolling Eyes:  
Mislim da ona nadodaje pelenice. Nekih za koje je pisalo da ima jedna, sada ima i po 4 komada ponuđeno.
Valjda je žemska ubrzala šivanje.
Još da malo spusti cijene   :Smile:

----------


## roby

:shock:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Još da malo spusti cijene


Zadnjih par puta je napravila sniženje nekih tjedan dana nakon stockinga.  :Wink:

----------


## slava

Koliko %?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Koliko %?


Hm, nemam pojma. Zadnji put nije snizila same pelene nego je dala besplatni s(kršitelj koda)ing ako kupiš 3 ili više. Put prije toga je bilo sniženje, ali ne sjećam se točno koliko. :?

----------


## slava

Koliko inače izađe s(kršitelj koda)ing za Mutt?

----------


## aishwarya

Meni su zabavnije aukcije, uvijek se nadam da ću proći koji dolar jeftinije   :Laughing:  
Kao, ma bilo je tako povoljno da tu priliku nisam smjela propustiti, tako se sama pred sobom opravdavam i imam spreman odgovor za mm-a ako što pita. Makar me zadnje vrijeme čudno ignorira. Zatišje pred buru? Hm, :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Koliko inače izađe s(kršitelj koda)ing za Mutt?


Znam da je za jednu s(kršitelj koda)ing $7.50 ili $8, nemam pojma za više.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Evo par Goodmama slika. Slike su sa jednog američkog foruma, stavljam direktne linkove na slike.  :Smile:  

*GM pink velour*

*GM (ručno bojana) na maloj bebici*

*GM stariji print*

*GM Pure*

*GM Naptime at Grandma's*

*GM Urban Sweet*

*GM Cocoa Nouveau*

*GM Hothouse Hula1*

*GM Hothouse Hula2*

*GM Hothouse Hula3*

*GM Bon Jardin*

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Laughing:  Tako mi treba kad pootvaram hrpu tabova, ovaj gornji post ide na drugi topic.  :Embarassed:

----------


## roby

> Tako mi treba kad pootvaram hrpu tabova, ovaj gornji post ide na drugi topic.


Sumnjam. Namjerno si to napravila da nas i na to zlo navučeš .
 :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Tako mi treba kad pootvaram hrpu tabova, ovaj gornji post ide na drugi topic. 
> 
> 
> Sumnjam. Namjerno si to napravila da nas i na to zlo navučeš .


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## cuckalica

eto uzela sam i ja red chickadee
lako za struju, nece pobjec racun   :Grin:

----------


## cuckalica

ove kombinacije haljina/pelene kod gm mi se svidaju, al je mrvicu   :Grin:   preskupo

----------


## aishwarya

Hm, nema više muttica. Ali ima novi dućan na etsyju http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=6289400 :D

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Hm, nema više muttica. Ali ima novi dućan na etsyju http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=6289400 :D


Opa, Michelle širi biznis! :shock:   :Grin:

----------


## kahna

> aishwarya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hm, nema više muttica. Ali ima novi dućan na etsyju http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=6289400 :D
> 
> 
> Opa, Michelle širi biznis! :shock:


Da ja ću samo  :shock: 
Ne smije ja to više gledati  :Sad:  
Bar ne ovaj mjesec   :Grin:

----------


## roby

To su neke fore, ne vjerujem baš da ih je toliko nestalo u kratkom vremenu. Garant ih makne da bi nam bile draže.... onda pomahnitamo kad ih vidimo. Da su stalno dostupne brzo bi se ohladile.  :Razz:

----------


## roby

> ove kombinacije haljina/pelene kod gm mi se svidaju, al je mrvicu    preskupo


Koliko moraš  imati istih pelena da bude barem pola dana u kombinaciji.   :Wink:  ?
Probala sam jednu naručiti ali shiping je 30 $!  :shock:

----------


## kahna

> To su neke fore, ne vjerujem baš da ih je toliko nestalo u kratkom vremenu. Garant ih makne da bi nam bile draže.... onda pomahnitamo kad ih vidimo. Da su stalno dostupne brzo bi se ohladile.


Pa napisala je da je privremeno "zatvoreno" dok ne pošalje sve kupljene pelene.   :Wink:

----------


## cuckalica

> Koliko moraš  imati istih pelena da bude barem pola dana u kombinaciji.   ?
> Probala sam jednu naručiti ali shiping je 30 $!  :shock:


a moja se tako brzo zaprlja da bi joj ja morala mijenjat kombinacije kad i pelene    :Grin:

----------


## kahna

> roby prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Koliko moraš  imati istih pelena da bude barem pola dana u kombinaciji.   ?
> Probala sam jednu naručiti ali shiping je 30 $!  :shock:
> 
> 
> a moja se tako brzo zaprlja da bi joj ja morala mijenjat kombinacije kad i pelene


  :Laughing:   eto ti izgovora za naručiti barem 3  8)

----------


## katajina

Stigla je, zar nije predivna Muttica
 :D

----------


## kahna

Je, je i meni se ta dopala jako.
Zna Teddy   :Grin:

----------


## roby

> roby prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> To su neke fore, ne vjerujem baš da ih je toliko nestalo u kratkom vremenu. Garant ih makne da bi nam bile draže.... onda pomahnitamo kad ih vidimo. Da su stalno dostupne brzo bi se ohladile. 
> 
> 
> Pa napisala je da je privremeno "zatvoreno" dok ne pošalje sve kupljene pelene.


POla čitam pola šarcu ........ al' zato ste vi tu!!!

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Je, je i meni se ta dopala jako.
> Zna Teddy


Znam, znam.  :Laughing:  Drugi put se moram suzdržati od aukcija.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Probala sam jednu naručiti ali shiping je 30 $!  :shock:


 :shock: Gdje, na Etsy-u? Piše da je s(kršitelj koda)ing $3, što im se omakla nula? :?

----------


## cuckalica

> cuckalica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  roby prvotno napisa
> ...


mudro zboris   :Yes:

----------


## Fana

Stigle danas dvije muttice od prošlog stocking i na pošiljci žig: PUŠTENO U SLOBODAN PROMET BEZ OBAVEZE PODNOŠENJA. Nisu me carinili!!!  :D  :D  :D

(Inače, danas je bio dan kad bi najradije poljubila poštara: 2 muttice, goodmama od Teddy i Little Comet Tails OS sa zelenim žirafama).

----------


## roby

> roby prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Probala sam jednu naručiti ali shiping je 30 $!  :shock:
> 
> 
>  :shock: Gdje, na Etsy-u? Piše da je s(kršitelj koda)ing $3, što im se omakla nula? :?


ne, ne,  kod dobre mame.....

----------


## cuckalica

ja sam kod dobre mame postarinu platila 11$
sigurno je greska tih 30

----------


## vještičica

Ne vjerujem da je greška, a i ako jeste, obavezni su poslati po toj tarifi (ja sam već omatorila na Etsy-ju  :Grin:  )

----------


## Iva M.

> Stigla je, zar nije predivna Muttica
>  :D


Stvarno je predivna je   :Zaljubljen:  

Za cure uvijek imaju preslatke pelenice.
Mislim, nije da i za dečke nisu slatke, ali nije takav izbor.
Kaj će mi neka sa avionima ili helikopterima za tek rođenu guzu.
Ja bi neku nježno plavu, žutu, crvenu i sl. sa medekima, pesekima i tak...

----------


## kahna

> katajina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Stigla je, zar nije predivna Muttica
>  :D
> 
> 
> Stvarno je predivna je   
> 
> ...


Pa zar ova nije i za dečka?
Ja sam ju škicala za Luku.
Meni boje ne igraju apsolutno nikakvu ulogu.
Jedino mu rozo ne oblačim, osim piđama i vreća za spavanje od nečakinje.
Za spavanje se pretvara u pink princezu   :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  roby prvotno napisa
> ...


Trebao bi biti $11.95. :?

----------


## Iva M.

> Iva M. prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  katajina prvotno napisa
> ...


Slažem se, ova može proći.
Ali općenito kad pogledam pelenice, uvijek su mi cvjetičasti i roskasti uzorci slađi. Ah...kaj ćeš   :Rolling Eyes:  
Ali ne samo pelenice, nego i robica po dućanima.

----------


## kahna

Hormoni   :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

Evo konačno naših novih ljubimica!   :Grin:

----------


## kahna

Elinor   :Zaljubljen:  

Znaći počele su stizati  :D 
Čekam poštara sutra   :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

Kahna ne želim te žalostiti, ali ove su stigle prije cca mjesec dana, jedino sam ja bila lijena stavit fotke!  :Embarassed:

----------


## kahna

> Kahna ne želim te žalostiti, ali ove su stigle prije cca mjesec dana, jedino sam ja bila lijena stavit fotke!


  :Sad:   a valjda budu i moje skoro.
5 ih čekam   :Grin:  

Nadam se da neće sve najednom jer će MM herc strefit  8)

----------


## Elinor

> 5 ih čekam


 :shock:  Baš me zanima što si ubola!
Za svaki slučaj nabavi nitroglicerina, ako ti se muž skljoka!  :Laughing:

----------


## kahna

Ma moram poštara podmitit da da meni u ruke, a ne MM-u kao što obično biva.
A šta sam ubola?
Budem poslikala kad dođu, da sad ne pišem   :Smile:

----------


## Elinor

> Budem poslikala kad dođu


A kako drugačije, draga!?!  :Trep trep:

----------


## roby

> Elinor prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kahna ne želim te žalostiti, ali ove su stigle prije cca mjesec dana, jedino sam ja bila lijena stavit fotke! 
> 
> 
>    a valjda budu i moje skoro.
> 5 ih čekam   
> 
> Nadam se da neće sve najednom jer će MM herc strefit  8)


joj, kak ti zavidim.....

----------


## kahna

Stigle dvije  :D 
Ladybug Stripes
Farm Animal

----------


## wildflower

a ja prijavljujem da sam se kod zadnje narudzbe malo zeznula... dakle, citala sam na ovim topicima da su 3SR muttice manje od FS i SS u velicini L, i kako vec imamo 3SR, naricila jednu FS mutticu L za jednogodisnju guzu, ne znajuci tocno sto znaci 'baby shapes'   :Embarassed: .

na moje iznenadjenje ispostavilo se da je doticna znatno manja i od 3SR :/, doduse super oblikovana pa lijepo stoji, ali izgleda kao neke male gace. ja ne volim takve pelene, htjela sam nesto sto ce nam kao i 3SR biti dobro za noc. ali ova nije takva, premalo je materijala u njoj...

----------


## TeddyBearz

Da, baby shapes su malecke, SS i FS su "normalne" veličine.  :Grin:

----------


## katajina

Muttice su ponovno na lageru!  :D

----------


## katajina

> Stigle dvije  :D 
> Ladybug Stripes
> Farm Animal


Predivne su!   :Klap:

----------


## Elinor

Ja odavno slinim na ovu ladybug stripes  :Zaljubljen: , al precuričasta je za mog malog muškarčinu!

----------


## roby

AAAAAAAA, kak su lijepe.........

----------


## kahna

> Ja odavno slinim na ovu ladybug stripes , al precuričasta je za mog malog muškarčinu!


Ma nije.
Mislila ju ja prosljediti, ali tak mi je   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  da nema šanse   :Grin:  
I čisto je ok za dečka, svejedno njemu u kaj kaka   8)

----------


## Elinor

> I čisto je ok za dečka, svejedno njemu u kaj kaka   8)


 Istina. I ova naša zadnja, havajska, nije baš neka mačo. Možda ćemo jednom imati i curicu, pa nek se nađe...

----------


## kahna

> kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I čisto je ok za dečka, svejedno njemu u kaj kaka   8)
> 
> 
>  Istina. I ova naša zadnja, havajska, nije baš neka mačo. *Možda ćemo jednom imati i curicu,* pa nek se nađe...


  :Yes:

----------


## triplemama

*Kahna* i mi imamo ladybug stripes mutt ali samo bez etikete   :Embarassed:

----------


## kahna

> *Kahna* i mi imamo ladybug stripes mutt ali samo bez etikete


Ma zašto?   :Embarassed:  
Tko još gleda etikete.
A mene ulovila neka pomama za tim Mutticama   :Mljac:  
a kad capnu porodiljnu bum sve na burzu   :Grin: 
a i Dolisine su za 5

----------


## triplemama

Kako TM preživi dolazak novih Muttica? Je li trebalo nitroglicerina?   :Laughing:  
Ma dobra je i burza i to je za ljude   :Grin:  
Nego kakva ti je nanipoo i šta je iznutra?

----------


## kahna

> Kako TM preživi dolazak novih Muttica? Je li trebalo nitroglicerina?   
> Ma dobra je i burza i to je za ljude   
> Nego kakva ti je nanipoo i šta je iznutra?


Preživio čovjek, niš nije pitao  :/  valjda je skužio da mu je tak lakše   :Laughing:  
Al stigle su samo dvije.
Nanipoo iznutra ako se ne varam pamućni velur.
OK je pelenuška al ubi me što skuplja muce pa eto je na burzi - prodana već   :Grin:

----------


## Tiwi

Krasne su!!

E sad, ja se baš ne kužim u te komplicirane veličine kod muttova pa sam bila žalosna kad sam dvije krasne AIO morala s Ianovih 2 mjeseca proslijediti dalje - a bile su Large  :/  
To su *ova*  i  *ova*. U čem je fora? 

Jer ova  *newborn* je skroz normalna bila.

Kad bih sad kupovala za Iana koji ima cca 9 kg - kaj bi trebala kupiti?!

Teddy?

----------


## silki

i mene sad brine ovo što i tivi.
naručene su 2 OS ali s oznakom 3SR.
jel' može netko tko ima više iskustva s mutticama objasniti njihove veličine.

 :Kiss:

----------


## aishwarya

> Krasne su!!
> 
> E sad, ja se baš ne kužim u te komplicirane veličine kod muttova pa sam bila žalosna kad sam dvije krasne AIO morala s Ianovih 2 mjeseca proslijediti dalje - a bile su Large  :/  
> To su *ova*  i  *ova*. U čem je fora? 
> 
> Jer ova  *newborn* je skroz normalna bila.
> 
> Kad bih sad kupovala za Iana koji ima cca 9 kg - kaj bi trebala kupiti?!
> 
> Teddy?


Mogu ti je odgovoriti.
Od Mutteva najveće su L Front Snap, i to od ratezljivog materijala, znači knit, ne woven, pa AIO tu ne dolazi u obzir. Meni je E. brzo prerasla i 3SR, ali sad kad je prohodala i izduljila se opet joj pašu. Zato, nemoj se još riješiti pelenuški makar mu trenutno možda nisu dobre.

----------


## aishwarya

Mogu ti JA odgovoriti  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## wildflower

*silki*, ne brini, 3SR su skroz normalne OS pelene (rasponom velicina tu negdje kao ME OS).

moj malis nije nikad bio teska kategorija, sa skoro 1.5 godinom je na 10.5 kg, i 3SR su mu dobre cijelo vrijeme - pa i sad, iako sam se u pocetku bojala da ce ih brzo prerasti.

----------


## silki

:Kiss:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Veličine Mutteva su NB, M, L (M i L su i front-snap i side-snap), pa BabyShapes M, ML i L i 3SR (one-size).

Slažem se sa aishwaryom da je front-snap L najveći Mutt, ali obavezno knit.  :Smile:

----------


## wildflower

i kao sto smo pisale na prosloj stranici - one s oznakom 'baby shapes' su malene, plitke i uske izmedju nogica, a idu samo po velicinama.

----------


## silki

ja sam naručila dvije 15.09.
kad ih mogu očekivati? 

malo me panika lovi jer mi ništa od naručenog još nije stiglo a termin je 02.11.
znam da muttice dulje putuju ali pošiljku od bella bottoms očekivala sam nešto ranije.
kad će? kadaaaaaa?   :Grin:

----------


## coccinella

> Stigle dvije  :D 
> Ladybug Stripes
> Farm Animal


Uf, ova ladybug mi je  :Mljac: .

----------


## TeddyBearz

U vezi tog printa - vidim leptire i cvjetiće, ali gdje je dotična bubamara? :?   :Laughing:

----------


## kahna

> U vezi tog printa - vidim leptire i cvjetiće, ali gdje je dotična bubamara? :?


Teddy - bubamara ti je s desne strane negdje na sredini,
al se vidi samo guza   :Razz: 
Ako hoćeš uslikam ti ju al tek u ponedjeljak mogu uploadati jer inače MM-u usporim igrice   :Mad:  a prek vikenda je 24 h na kompu  :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ako hoćeš uslikam ti ju


Ma ne treba, thanks, samo mi je bilo smiješno da je nigdje ne vidim.  :Grin:

----------


## aishwarya

Ima li tko T&T mutticu?Baš me zanima kakve su, osobito glede veličina.

----------


## silki

stiglo pismo od carinarnice.
poželite mi sreću   :Grin:

----------


## roby

> stiglo pismo od carinarnice.
> poželite mi sreću


SmajlićkojisemoliBogu i ovaj -  :Raspa:

----------


## katajina

Silki,   :Cekam:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> stiglo pismo od carinarnice.
> poželite mi sreću


 :shock:

----------


## silki

faith (BB) je umjesto 180 $ stavila na paket vrijednost od 40 $  :Laughing:  
nisu me carinil, samo su tražili račun na uvid :?
uskoro mi stiže pošiljka od ME pa ćemo vidjeti kako će to proći...

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ima li tko T&T mutticu?Baš me zanima kakve su, osobito glede veličina.


Imam ja jednu, ali tko bi to našao...  :Embarassed:   :Laughing:

----------


## slava

> faith (BB) je umjesto 180 $ stavila na paket vrijednost od 40 $


slučajno ili po tvojoj narudžbi?

----------


## roby

Ovo su moje dvije krasne!

----------


## silki

> silki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> faith (BB) je umjesto 180 $ stavila na paket vrijednost od 40 $ 
> 
> 
> slučajno ili po tvojoj narudžbi?


sasvim slučajno.

----------


## katajina

> Ovo su moje dvije krasne!


Aaaaaa, krasno   :Zaljubljen:  
A tek Muttice!   :Smile:

----------


## slava

*silki* hrabro si napravila narudžbu od 180$. Tu je velika šansa da ti naplate carinu. Drago mi je da je prošlo bez carinjenja   :Smile:  .

----------


## silki

ma termin je blizu a ja se nisam pripremila na vrijeme, zato smo riskirali s dvije velike narudžbe.
sad još da stigne i druga...

----------


## coccinella

> Ovo su moje dvije krasne!


Aaaaaa, slatkog li djeteta u slatkim pelenicama,  :D 

A evo i od mene (meni  :Grin: ) zanimljive usporedbe kako stoje tri razlličite Muttice (NB, baby shape M i FS M), sve slikano isti dan i na kilaži 5200 g. Slike su ovdje.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> A evo i od mene (meni ) zanimljive usporedbe kako stoje tri razlličite Muttice (NB, baby shape M i FS M), sve slikano isti dan i na kilaži 5200 g. Slike su ovdje.


 :Naklon:

----------


## roby

> slava prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  silki prvotno napisa
> ...


Znaju oni te fore... meni je Michele zadnji put poslala dvije kao poklon....

----------


## kahna

Ma nije Faith slučajno napisala 40 $.
Zna ona kaj radi   :Wink:  
Meni na zadnje dvije pošiljke nije uopće napisla vrijednost   :Grin:  

Roby pelenuške su    :Zaljubljen:  a i model  je  :Saint:

----------


## aishwarya

roby cocci, cure su vam prekrasne i muttice im odlično stoje  :Zaljubljen:  
Mene Michelle ubija, na Etsyju stalno ima neke predobre rijetke printeve, ajoooj

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Mene Michelle ubija, na Etsyju stalno ima neke predobre rijetke printeve, ajoooj


Ajme, Rainbow Shine!  :Zaljubljen:  

http://ny-image2.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.40429522.jpg

----------


## aishwarya

> aishwarya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mene Michelle ubija, na Etsyju stalno ima neke predobre rijetke printeve, ajoooj
> 
> 
> Ajme, Rainbow Shine!  
> 
> http://ny-image2.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.40429522.jpg


  :Mljac:  
A vidi slonooovaaa! 
http://ny-image3.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.40427387.jpg

Spriječite me molim vas da ih kupim!  :Laughing:

----------


## kahna

:Mad:   stvarno ću morati izbjegavati i ovaj topic.
Gdje je tome kraj???   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## roby

Ištekat ću se.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Slonovi su mi isto krasni, ali ne sviđa mi se što imaju šav naprijed. :/

----------


## kahna

> Slonovi su mi isto krasni, ali ne sviđa mi se što imaju šav naprijed. :/


A jesi picajzla   :Razz:   :Laughing: 

Meni se ne sviđa samo to što naručujem i naručujem, a kad zbrojim Amex 
šlag me strefi.
Eto i jučer me navukao onaj freeship  :/

----------


## roby

E, a kakve ovo sve ima veze sa Berry plushem   :Grin:   :Grin:  ?

----------


## roby

Ja imam jednu maju, maju, majenu muticu koju bih možda pjodaja jej je maja. (Babyshapes ML) Ali ne znam, tako je medena...

----------


## aishwarya

> Slonovi su mi isto krasni, ali ne sviđa mi se što imaju šav naprijed. :/


Ja to uopće nisam skužila  :Laughing:  
Ne, ni meni se više ne sviđaju

----------


## aishwarya

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Slonovi su mi isto krasni, ali ne sviđa mi se što imaju šav naprijed. :/
> 
> 
> Ja to uopće nisam skužila  
> Ne, ni meni se više ne sviđaju


Ona moja nema, zar ne? Uh, morala bih bolje gledati :/

----------


## silki

> ja sam naručila dvije 15.09.
> kad ih mogu očekivati? 
> 
> malo me panika lovi jer mi ništa od naručenog još nije stiglo a termin je 02.11.
> znam da muttice dulje putuju ali pošiljku od bella bottoms očekivala sam nešto ranije.
> kad će? kadaaaaaa?


jel netko dobio narudžbu od 15.09.?
sjećam se da je bilo cura koje su naručile kad i ja.

----------


## znatizeljna

*silki* i ja svoje čekam i nikako da dočekam.
Ali utješila me prijateljica koja ih je isto tada naručila i došle joj u prošli petak. Kaže da su poslane 22.09.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ona moja nema, zar ne? Uh, morala bih bolje gledati :/


Ako još ima slika negdje, pogledaj. Iako, kasno je sad.  :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> jel netko dobio narudžbu od 15.09.?
> sjećam se da je bilo cura koje su naručile kad i ja.


Ja imam jednu od 13.09., nije još stigla.

----------


## Tiwi

cure hvala na objašnjenju   :Love:

----------


## roby

muuuuuuuuutkeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Iva M.

Jel se freeship odnosi i na nas?

----------


## coccinella

Ja se nadam da da, a sve me svrbe prsti da probam.   :Grin:  
Je li itko probao?
Mi izrastamo iz NB, treba nam M, a nisu mi neki dezeni. Lomim se oko one plave sa žiraficama.  :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Jel se freeship odnosi i na nas?


Ja mislim da da, nije napisala da je samo za US.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Mi izrastamo iz NB, treba nam M, a nisu mi neki dezeni. Lomim se oko one plave sa žiraficama.  :/


Ta je baš slatka.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## coccinella

Radije bih da je takva ista, ali narančasta.   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Radije bih da je takva ista, ali narančasta.


Je, ta narančasta je ljepša, ne znam zašto ne koristi češće taj materijal. :?

----------


## TeddyBearz

Meni je onaj Peter Panda predivan uzorak, ali kud baš crni velur unutra?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## cuckalica

kakav crni, zeleni je  :?

----------


## cuckalica

meni se konjici svidaju. imaju grivu. i rep. slatko   :Heart:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> kakav crni, zeleni je  :?


http://www.muttaqinbaby.com/catalog/...oducts_id=1933




> Inner: Black Velour


  :Grin:

----------


## cuckalica

http://www.muttaqinbaby.com/catalog/...oducts_id=2048




> Inner: Green Velour


  :Aparatic:

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Laughing:  Ja sam se nadovezala na Cocci sa M FS.  :Grin:

----------


## cuckalica

a ja paralelno "ucim"   :Rolling Eyes:   mos mislit   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kahna

:Mad:   ja ne želim niti otvarati   :No-no:  
ali svrbeeeee me prstići   :Mljac:  

Cocci meni stižu plave žirafice   :Grin:

----------


## Iva M.

> Iva M. prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jel se freeship odnosi i na nas?
> 
> 
> Ja mislim da da, nije napisala da je samo za US.


Ja naručila jednu pa ćemo vidjeti...

----------


## coccinella

> Cocci meni stižu plave žirafice


Koja veličina?   :Aparatic:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cocci meni stižu plave žirafice  
> 
> 
> Koja veličina?


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## roby

Cure, ja vas ne mogu pratiti-na drugih 6 mj. porodiljnog sam! Ali kad počnem raditi......

----------


## kahna

> Cure, ja vas ne mogu pratiti-na drugih 6 mj. porodiljnog sam! Ali kad počnem raditi......



Hm, da   :Rolling Eyes:   a meni curi i tih drugih 6 mj. i NE idem raditi  :/ 
Di sam ja?

Cocci žirafice su 3SR i jedva čekam da stignu   :Cekam:

----------


## roby

> roby prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure, ja vas ne mogu pratiti-na drugih 6 mj. porodiljnog sam! Ali kad počnem raditi......
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, da    a meni curi i tih drugih 6 mj. i NE idem raditi  :/ 
> Di sam ja?
> ...


Ti si onda u banani.

----------


## kahna

Bašššš.  :/ 
Ma preživjet ću.
Bum baku i dedu žicala   :Grin:

----------


## roby

> Bašššš.  :/ 
> Ma preživjet ću.
> Bum baku i dedu žicala


Živjele bake i didovi!!!

----------


## Elinor

Evo i ja sam dala otkaz al za mutt se uvijek nađe!  :Laughing:   :Embarassed:

----------


## Frida

Cure, ovaj topic je prvenstveno bio namjenjen razmjeni iskustava vezanih za Muttaquin i Berry plush pelene, a pretvorio se u svaštarnicu, vjerujem da bi se nekome tko prvi puta dolazi ovdje, a želi iskustva o dotičnim pelena bilo jako teško snaći.

Topic zaključavam, otvoriti ću novi na kojem možete pisati o pelenama, njihovim svojstvima, kako se ponašaju nakon x nošenja itd.

----------

